# X factor thread



## Chairman Meow (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyone watching?


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep!


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

not as good since they started doing auditions in front of an audience 

this girl is good though


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, she's great!


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

The crying's started already


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

She gave me the shiver when she opened her mouth, which is always good.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm fairly convinced she was singing through a pitch corrector.

That, or she's grown up listening to a lot of modern pop and thinks that odd metallic sounding twang on certain notes (autotune) is how singing is meant to sound.

A bit odd really.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

Would that be allowed?


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I'm fairly convinced she was singing through a pitch corrector.
> 
> That, or she's grown up listening to a lot of modern pop and thinks that odd metallic sounding twang on certain notes (autotune) is how singing is meant to sound.
> 
> A bit odd really.


 
i did think that tbh, even though i thought she was good.


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

I thought she sounded like Cher, but not in a bad way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Would that be allowed?


 
You honestly think this is a fair and even playing field?


----------



## softybabe (Aug 21, 2010)

Shut up Geri! oh dear


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Geri said:


> I thought she sounded like Cher


 
Singing "Believe" by any chance?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I'm in love. Gamu was _really_ good.

Love her speaking voice, too, Zimbabwean with a real Glasgow twang.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

Why do I watch this?


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> You honestly think this is a fair and even playing field?


 
Well I don't know, do I? Seems like cheating to me but there you go.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why do I watch this?


 
To poke fun at some idiots who think they can sing...entertainment factor innit!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Well I don't know, do I? Seems like cheating to me but there you go.


 
Think through the format of the show. Do the maths. Work out if the voting public actually has any say in what happens.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Oooooh, these guys are brilliantly bad


----------



## softybabe (Aug 21, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oooooh, these guys are brilliantly bad


 
oh dear oh dear!!! 'how was it?' LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Lol at the stunned silence!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Lol at the stunned silence!!!


 
Was expecting the sound of spooky wind, like used to happen when Vic told a joke on Shooting Stars.


----------



## softybabe (Aug 21, 2010)

someone pls release her from this torture!!! Have mercy!!!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

There's definitely auto-tune involved here. No need.

I have to point out I'm not watching this, but the missus is.


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm lost for words.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

Geri said:


> I'm lost for words.



Here are some:

Shite, awful, cacophonous, ego-maniacal.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh lordy!!!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 21, 2010)

We had to pause it to do an impromptu rendition of Any Dream Will Do.  Think I might fast forward a bit...


----------



## softybabe (Aug 21, 2010)

I need releasing......


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

good on her


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

I quite like a bit of performance art. But I fear she was trying to sing.

Cute baby though.


----------



## Madusa (Aug 21, 2010)

I loved that ''RELEASE ME!'' woman.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Think through the format of the show. Do the maths. Work out if the voting public actually has any say in what happens.


 
Yeah, I know that. I can also see that the voting between the judges, even at this stage, is completely set up. It is also blazingly obvious when simon stops someone singing what they want and makes them sing something else that it's set up. However, all that is something different from allowing _some_ auditionees to have access to technology that allows them to sing in tune when they can't.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 22, 2010)

ah good, watched this last night and noticed two auto-tuned acts and was wondering if they were actually autotuned or were just picking it up and singing that way from hearing it all the time.. one was the girl from g&s, and the other was the release me woman with the baby.

We decided that they autotune acts that they want to get through the early stages but don't have a good enough singing voice. Not entirely sure why they want the g&s girl to go through if her singing is poor, possibly for the interplay between her and her friend, the release me woman though they probably think will give some good viewing mileage for her bonkersness.  She even sounded autotuned when she was talking.

I'm glad it wasn't just us that were questioning it.


----------



## madzone (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm so naive - I actually find that level of manipulation quite sinister


----------



## Lakina (Aug 22, 2010)

i watch with the sound off and judge everyone on looks


----------



## madamv (Aug 22, 2010)

I enjoyed the first show...   I love watching it wiht my daughter who is now 7 & 1/2...     Each year she gets into it differently. This year she is singing along with some of the songs.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 22, 2010)

Didn't know it was on.  Ah, catching up on ITV 2


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2010)

They've admitted that autotune was added to some contestants during post production "due to the large number of microphones being used"

Which doesn't make any sense from a technical point of view 

Methinks some arses are desperately being covered...


----------



## BigTom (Aug 23, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> They've admitted that autotune was added to some contestants during post production "due to the large number of microphones being used"
> 
> Which doesn't make any sense from a technical point of view
> 
> Methinks some arses are desperately being covered...


 
 what a strange excuse to use.  I guess people will just accept it, not having any knowledge of technical matters but you'd think they would come up with a better excuse.
I wonder what some of the contestants will sound like in the future shows.  I would guess they won't use auto tune again.

e2a: during POST-production? that makes even less sense, I mean I can't think why a large number of microphones would mean needing to add autotune live anyway but surely they were auto-tuning live?  Did they say who they added auto-tune to?


----------



## girasol (Aug 23, 2010)

It would seem they added it to make it more 'listenable' through tv or something like that, AFTER the show - anyway, a big fuss will be made out of this, but I really don't see what the problem is.  It's the old 'Let's all get massively outraged at something that doesn't matter' syndrome...

RELEASE ME!!!!  WE ALL NEED RELEASE!!!!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2010)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/21/20100823/ten-x-factor-accused-of-doctoring-voice-5f8abb3.html

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11056050


----------



## Madusa (Aug 23, 2010)

I actually rewatched that 'RELEASE ME' again on youtube last night. Strangely compelling.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2010)

Either they're rigging it by putting auto-tune on those that can sing - there was none that I could glean on that geeky bloke who nearly fell in Cheryl's lap, but you could deffo hear it on the girl who sang (half of) "Creep" - or they're putting it on because they don't think the audience at home can cope without it, little not-to-be-alarmed-consumers that we are. Either way, it's bullshine, and hopefully will be stopped immediately. 

Just watched Jamie Archer and Danyl Johnson's auditions on YouTube - no autotune whatsoever, in fact when Jamie went quite out of tune at one point it was obvious there was nowt on his voice bar reverb.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 23, 2010)

Gamu was great.

The expression on Cowell's face when someone with geniune talent sings is funny. You can almost see the pound signs and hear a cackle as he plans to manipulate that talent for maximum profit.

He's an evil genius.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 23, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> The expression on Cowell's face when someone with geniune talent sings is funny


 
He should get an oscar for his performance, coz if he hasn't seen the footage of the first audition for every single one of them beforehand I'll eat my shoes


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 23, 2010)

mwgdrwg said:


> Gamu was great.



And the first thing they'll be planning is how to make her as palatable as possible. Cue singing Lolly's "Big boys don't cry" whereas I'd have her doing "Strange fruit".


----------



## girasol (Aug 23, 2010)

I think this is dodgier than the post autotune stuff: 
Katie Waissel will probably get disqualified - it would appear she has a record contract as well as extensive experience!  And she looks much better with dark hair!


----------



## ebay sex moomin (Aug 23, 2010)

I see Autotunegate is kicking off in the media. Personally I think it's funny- "Fake talent show uses fake vocal effects" shock! 

You'd almost think they were trying to manipulate the viewers! 


> I actually rewatched that 'RELEASE ME' again on youtube last night. Strangely compelling.


Haha, me too, twice! It _is_ strangely compelling- you couldn't call it a 'good' performance by conventional standards, but it's captivating...

She was funny too- Louis says, "it was almost like you were making it up as you went along" and she says, "I did!" 

Shirlena ftw!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2010)

How is it 'a fake talent show'?


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 23, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-11056050


 
I like the headline "X Factor admits to vocal tweaks", it is so fucking obvious they could hardly deny it. I suppose they thought the 'dumb public' would not even notice, the funny thing is, most viewers probably didn't.


----------



## smmudge (Aug 23, 2010)

Haha Auto-tune makes it sounds awful. Idiots should have used Melodyne instead!


----------



## BigTom (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm also amused, not outraged - I don't normally watch x-factor, I don't listen to that end of music and I don't care, it just amuses me how much they can fake it all. I'm not a fan of auto-tune in general, but I understand why pop acts use it and am not bothered about it in the slightest.  I was slightly surprised when I heard it though, as I thought there would be enough people with good voices that they wouldn't have any need to do it.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> I like the headline "X Factor admits to vocal tweaks", it is so fucking obvious they could hardly deny it. I suppose they thought the 'dumb public' would not even notice, the funny thing is, most viewers probably didn't.


 
They did though didn't they - hence the kerfuffle. 'Dumb public' attitude from you dere.


----------



## METH LAB (Aug 23, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> How is it 'a fake talent show'?


 
Maybe not completaly fake but the some of the production is just see-through.

Like 'g&s' was it? The bloke cant sing for shit and dances like a moron, when the girl sang you could (well i could) tell the audiance response was artificail... and it then goes on to having her sing on her own and its all dramatic etc...

load of bollox, my missis falls for it every singe time, it upsets me coz it insults my f*ckin intelligence abit. The judges know plenty about the acts b4 they go on, all there looks of suprise etc.. is just bull shit prodcuction and its scary that so many people fall for it.

peace


----------



## Sweet FA (Aug 24, 2010)

...papers claim that Shirlena Johnson could be axed because she didn't tell producers about her mental illness, while Katie Waissel faces allegations that she already has a record deal.


----------



## Jackobi (Aug 24, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> They did though didn't they - hence the kerfuffle.


 
Some of them noticed and complained, out of 12.5 million viewers I doubt that a majority did, or even know what autotune is.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 24, 2010)

Based on what  - the exact same attitude you dismiss.


----------



## strung out (Sep 6, 2010)

no posts for two weeks! 

so, storm was a fucking wanker, and shit at singing too. cher was good but i thought too good for x-factor and should have waited to do something a bit more original with her career. the best bit was this though...


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2010)

Fucking hell, Pixie Lott has had a couple of hits and now she's deciding other peoples futures. What are they fucking thinking of, what a shit judge.


----------



## madzone (Sep 11, 2010)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why am I watching this?


 
It looks like we're the only ones that are.


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2010)

I am It really is shit and I feel a bit unclean. I like Page/Paige though.


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I am It really is shit and I feel a bit unclean. I like Page/Paige though.


 
Hurrah.  Yeah, I like him too, he's very sweet.


----------



## pennimania (Sep 11, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I am It really is shit and I feel a bit unclean. I like Page/Paige though.


 


we fucking love Paige in this house!!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2010)

Been too busy to watch, but managed to watch from when those thee black girls were on.  They were good  

The Italian's funny for his pure arrogance as well 

I liked Paige but knew that his first audition was missing something.  Second one was much better but he still needs a lot of work


----------



## cyberfairy (Sep 11, 2010)

I have an irrational hatred of Pixie Lott. I find her worse than Thatcher.


----------



## madzone (Sep 11, 2010)

Is Paige the one wot did Sinatra? I went in the bath - did he get through later?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is Paige the one wot did Sinatra? I went in the bath - did he get through later?


 
Yes and yes


----------



## Looby (Sep 11, 2010)

cyberfairy said:


> I have an irrational hatred of Pixie Lott. I find her worse than Thatcher.



That's quite some hatred. 



madzone said:


> Is Paige the one wot did Sinatra? I went in the bath - did he get through later?



Yeah he did, he came back and did a James Brown song and got through.


----------



## Geri (Sep 11, 2010)

I didn't think there was anything wrong with his first audition - nor that Welsh kid either. Don't understand why they give good singers such a hard time but put any old other crap through sometimes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 11, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't think there was anything wrong with his first audition - nor that Welsh kid either. Don't understand why they give good singers such a hard time but put any old other crap through sometimes.


 
I didn't think it was very strong and it sounded a bit wobbly, but that was probably nerves


----------



## D'wards (Sep 11, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't think there was anything wrong with his first audition - nor that Welsh kid either. Don't understand why they give good singers such a hard time but put any old other crap through sometimes.


 
I agree  -look at that shouty old barman who sailed though, yet they gave Paije a well hard time


----------



## madzone (Sep 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't think there was anything wrong with his first audition - nor that Welsh kid either. Don't understand why they give good singers such a hard time but put any old other crap through sometimes.


 
For the drama.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 19, 2010)

Well. I thought Gamu was bonny, and a fab singer. But Rebecca Ferguson singing "A change is gonna come"...wow. I could listen to her sing while she looked at her feet almost indefinitely. Brilliant voice, gorgeous girl. Best I've seen so far by a distance.


----------



## Geri (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Well. I thought Gamu was bonny, and a fab singer. But Rebecca Ferguson singing "A change is gonna come"...wow. I could listen to her sing while she looked at her feet almost indefinitely. Brilliant voice, gorgeous girl. Best I've seen so far by a distance.


 
She was fantastic, wasn't she? She had the look of Billie Holiday about her, not sure if that was deliberate or not. I also liked the black guy with the glasses, can't remember his name (Ade?)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 19, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Well. I thought Gamu was bonny, and a fab singer. But Rebecca Ferguson singing "A change is gonna come"...wow. I could listen to her sing while she looked at her feet almost indefinitely. Brilliant voice, gorgeous girl. Best I've seen so far by a distance.


 


Geri said:


> She was fantastic, wasn't she? She had the look of Billie Holiday about her, not sure if that was deliberate or not. I also liked the black guy with the glasses, can't remember his name (Ade?)



She was lovely, beautifully dressed, and classy and at the same time humble.  Proof that you don't need your tits and belly hanging out to get attention.  

I was thinking mix of Billie Holiday and Audrey Hepburn myself


----------



## Hellsbells (Sep 19, 2010)

I loved her hair. I want my hair done like that  I'd also like her face to go with it though. It annoyed me when Simon critisised her for not connecting with the audience and singing like she was singing to herself, which supposedly meant she lacked emotion. That's the very thing that gave it emotion - seeing that the words and the song actually meant something to her.


----------



## Geri (Sep 19, 2010)

I agree, I didn't think she lacked emotion at all.


----------



## 1927 (Sep 19, 2010)

Geri said:


> I agree, I didn't think she lacked emotion at all.


 
She certainly lacked confidence and an ability to projedct and look people in the eye, but I think that will come now she hopefully realises how good she is.


----------



## Ms T (Sep 19, 2010)

I loved the boy who sang "Goldigger" by Kanye West.  He really stood out for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

I expect outrage.

The three girl finalists are a farce except for Rebecca.

WTF was Cheryl thinking?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 3, 2010)

Cheryl was doing what she was told, sadly.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Cheryl was doing what she was told, sadly.


 

and all the finalists were leaked so everyone knew who was going through anyway


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2010)

I didn't know. 

What a fucking idiot that woman is, no wonder Ashley had to get his kicks elsewhere.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> What a fucking idiot that woman is, no wonder Ashley had to get his kicks elsewhere.



She's not famous, or rich, or an X-Factor judge because she's brainy. It was obvious she was going to pick that annoying skull-on-a-stick Cheryl-mini-me that, let's face it, fucked up her audition but must have ticked some box or other. Just wait til you see what she does to the best singer in the competition, Rebecca. She'll make her just the same as everyone else.

tbh this is where I start hating the X-Factor every year.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> What a fucking idiot that woman is, no wonder Ashley had to get his kicks elsewhere.


 
I found out last night.  Radio Times even printed the finalists


----------



## strung out (Oct 3, 2010)

dannii is such a racist bitch


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 3, 2010)

Does no one like Cher then?  I liked her - at least I thought she was different....


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2010)

well Cheryl was always going to pick Cher wasn't she, no matter who she was up again. I mean she even has a Cheryl style tattooo on her hand for gods sake. 
Apparently there's a 'twist' next week, and they always seem to have a wild card week, so I reckon that Ganu (?) girl will be back in at some point. It'll be a disgrace if she isn't tbh. 

Btw, I know this is wrong on many levels, but I feel wierdly attracted to that group of very pretty teenage boys. Especially the one with lovely curly hair.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> She's not famous, or rich, or an X-Factor judge because she's brainy. It was obvious she was going to pick that annoying skull-on-a-stick Cheryl-mini-me that, let's face it, fucked up her audition but must have ticked some box or other. Just wait til you see what she does to the best singer in the competition, Rebecca. She'll make her just the same as everyone else.
> 
> tbh this is where I start hating the X-Factor every year.




Rebecca's lovely.  I like Matt Cardle as well


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Btw, I know this is wrong on many levels, but I feel wierdly attracted to that group of very pretty teenage boys. Especially the one with lovely curly hair.






er, how old are you?


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2010)

dp


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rebecca's lovely.  I like Matt Cardle as well


 
They are my favourites as well, especially as Paidge and Gamu didn't make it.

OR DID THEY?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Does no one like Cher then?  I liked her - at least I thought she was different....


 
I'm not really sure what to make of her. There's something that I just don't like about her but I'm just not sure what and there's something I do like about her but I can't put my finger on that either   

Maybe I like that she's totally different, but I think that may be about all.  I don't know.  Maybe she'll grow on me

Rebecca for me.  As for that blondie one, she can piss right off


----------



## pennimania (Oct 3, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> well cheryl was always going to pick Cher, no matter who she was up against. I mean, she even has a Cheryl style tattoo on her hand for gods sake.
> Apparently next week there's a 'twist', and there's often a wild card week, so I reckon that Ganu (?) girl will be back in at some point. And if she's not, it'll be a bloody disgrace.
> 
> BTW, i know this is wrong on many levels, but I feel wierdly attracted to that group of pretty teenage boys. Especially *the one with the lovely curly hair*.





me too


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> They are my favourites as well, especially as Paidge and Gamu didn't make it.
> 
> OR DID THEY?


 

No, the list is printed up there in the Radio Times.  I'm disappointed Gamu didn't make it.  She was sweet, as is Paige


----------



## Geri (Oct 3, 2010)

Does the Radio Times know the twist though?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rebecca's lovely.  I like Matt Cardle as well



Yeah, Matt's the favourite of the fellas in our house.

Bit sorry to see that madman/love mahcine Miguel Angel Jimenez leave, though he took it well.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> er, how old are you?


 
Old enough to know better. Actually, quite worryingly I'm probably almost old enough to be his mother  But I don't look it, so that's ok  Plus, xtra factor have just informed me he is single......


----------



## Looby (Oct 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't know.
> 
> What a fucking idiot that woman is, no wonder Ashley had to get his kicks elsewhere.


 
Go sisterhood.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> Does the Radio Times know the twist though?


 

oh, I don't know.  I'd imagine they've been given a massive bollocking off someone by now. They removed teh leaked details on the website, but someone managed to grab a shot of the original


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2010)

It's not like Cheryl really has a choice to be fair. It's all scripted, right down to her perfect tears.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> Old enough to know better. Actually, quite worryingly I'm probably almost old enough to be his mother  But I don't look it, so that's ok  Plus, xtra factor have just informed me he is single......


 

Ah well, if Demi Moore can do it...  
































He is quite sweet actually in a middle-class boy-next-door-you'd-like-to-take-home-to-your-mother-or-Hellsbells sort of way


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

and how the fuck did that arrogant Italian twat get in?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 3, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> It's not like Cheryl really has a choice to be fair. It's all scripted, right down to her perfect tears.


 
I hope to Christ she never tries to make it as an actress then. She is completely and utterly insincere all the bloody time. Letting on to be all delicate when she must be as hard as nails with skin like a jockey's undercarriage to have got as far as she's got in life with not a whole lot in the way of any actual talent. 
Yeah, not a fan. Does it show 
Her and Cowell's other bit of "glamour" Amanda Holden get right on my wick when they start blubbering all over the place.

I thought that (lad whose name I can't remember the spelling of but which sounds like) Page was brilliant. If the twist isn't that he's getitng a recall then I shall be most peeved.


----------



## 1927 (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and how the fuck did that arrogant Italian twat get in?


 
Why isn't he in Italian X-factor for a start?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why isn't he in Italian X-factor for a start?


 

Dunno, maybe if he lives in the UK, he's allowed.

Why the fuck was that Katie allowed to continue when she's already got a recording contract in America?


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 3, 2010)

Mary Byrne ftw!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 3, 2010)

he's the least italian looking italian i think i've ever seen.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I hope to Christ she never tries to make it as an actress then. She is completely and utterly insincere all the bloody time. Letting on to be all delicate when she must be as hard as nails with skin like a jockey's undercarriage to have got as far as she's got in life with not a whole lot in the way of any actual talent.
> Yeah, not a fan. Does it show
> Her and Cowell's other bit of "glamour" Amanda Holden get right on my wick when they start blubbering all over the place.
> 
> I thought that (lad whose name I can't remember the spelling of but which sounds like) Page was brilliant. If the twist isn't that he's getitng a recall then I shall be most peeved.



This is why it starts annoying the hell out of me from here on in. Cowell and Walsh - I mean, did you ever see a more soulless pair? When Louie does that earnest head-pecking thing I just want to burn down his stately home. And the other two. I mean, honestly. Multi-millions in their bank accounts between them, and not one of them could play you a song they'd written themselves. It's money that talks, unfortunately. Think of all the best rock, soul, rap & pop stars of the last 50 years. How many would have made it to the final 12 of this competition?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I hope to Christ she never tries to make it as an actress then. She is completely and utterly insincere all the bloody time. Letting on to be all delicate when she must be as hard as nails with skin like a jockey's undercarriage to have got as far as she's got in life with not a whole lot in the way of any actual talent.
> Yeah, not a fan. Does it show
> Her and Cowell's other bit of "glamour" Amanda Holden get right on my wick when they start blubbering all over the place.
> 
> I thought that (lad whose name I can't remember the spelling of but which sounds like) Page was brilliant. If the twist isn't that he's getitng a recall then I shall be most peeved.


 

Eye candy.  Quite frankly, I'd rather look at Cheryl Cole than that attention-seeking one-hit-wonder Sinitta.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why isn't he in Italian X-factor for a start?


 
He lives in London.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Blagsta said:


> Mary Byrne ftw!


 
I like her as well, but I doubt they'll let her win.


----------



## tommers (Oct 3, 2010)

oh god.  12 weeks of those 3 girls blubbing all the time.  Could they have picked a wetter trio?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

tommers said:


> oh god.  12 weeks of those 3 girls blubbing all the time.  Could they have picked a wetter trio?


 

Who you talking about, Cheryl, Cher and Katie?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 3, 2010)

I hate Cher and Katie.  I love Matt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

*twist rumour*



> however, today it emerged that even if the names on that list are correct, the final 12 might be joined by a further four wildcard entries to the competition in the live stages.
> 
> It is rumoured that all of the 20 acts that have been eliminated after the judges’ houses stage will return to the mammoth two hour 20 minute live show on saturday october 9th and one from each category will be picked by their respective mentor to stay in the competition, making the final 12, the final 16 … cue double eviction nights along the road …


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> *twist rumour*


 
Where's this from, Minnie?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Eye candy.  Quite frankly, I'd rather look at Cheryl Cole than that attention-seeking one-hit-wonder Sinitta.


 
Aye, you're right. Eye candy. And she is very pretty, of course.
Sinitta must have the goods on Cowell. She knows where the bodies are buried, you mark my words.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

moomoo said:


> I hate Cher and Katie.  I love Matt.


 

Katie isn't eccentric as Cheryl said, she's just attention-seeking.

Cher needs to put some fat on her bones.  She looks ill.  That's probably why she's blubbing all the time


----------



## marshall (Oct 3, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and how the fuck did that arrogant Italian twat get in?


 
Oh I liked him! That blond bint can do one though, sure Gamu will be back as the 13th wild card and quite right too. 

Time's right for a girl group winner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Where's this from, Minnie?




The same source I found out who the finalists were. Maybe it's just guesswork.  I have no idea who Beehivecity are either

http://www.beehivecity.com/xfactor/even-if-leaked-list-is-right-the-x-factor-2010-final-12-could-be-16112329384/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

marshall said:


> Oh I liked him! That blond bint can do one though, sure Gamu will be back as the 13th wild card and quite right too.
> 
> Time's right for a girl group winner.



or boy group?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Aye, you're right. Eye candy. And she is very pretty, of course.
> Sinitta must have the goods on Cowell. She knows where the bodies are buried, you mark my words.


 

Cheryl makes me puke, she's so pretty sitting there with her twinkly fucking eyes and big dimples.  Bet they're all fake


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 3, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why isn't he in Italian X-factor for a start?


 


Steel☼Icarus said:


> He lives in London.



I'm not Italian. I'm in London. I'm not in the X-factor. How does this work?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'm not Italian. I'm in London. I'm not in the X-factor. How does this work?


 

Did you remember to audition?  It often helps


----------



## Espresso (Oct 3, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I'm not Italian. I'm in London. I'm not in the X-factor. How does this work?


 
Do you sing like me? I couldn't carry a tune in a bucket.
Might be that.


----------



## clicker (Oct 3, 2010)

Ah i wondered where this thread was....so....Matt is my favourite, can't believe Gamu didnt get through....Cher was always going to be in it....she looks painfully ill.....and drop the oh she eats like a horse crap....she is dangerously obviously not....cue breakdown later in the series...can she actually do anything other than rap....loved her audition but it'll wear thin ( pardon the pun) if she can't also sing for her supper...the teenage boy group were abysmal that got through...one of them with short dark hair didnt even open his mouth apart from a stray oooooh at the final knockings and he wasn't the one scuppered by a jelly fish so had no excuse.....the blonde parasol girl is trying to hard to be everyone that has ever sold a record...you are not madonna .....stop it now....so....................where are we....well with Matt as the winner....except he won't....because my judgement jinxes the bejaysus out of them....


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who you talking about, Cheryl, Cher and Katie?



Cher, Katie and Rebecca.  Rebecca has been crying constantly since her audition.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm still waiting for Katie's planned contribution to medicine. I think she's hoping there's a round where she gets to co-author a paper for the British Journal of Cancer.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 4, 2010)

So to confirm, we all hate Katie? There was howling at the telly in my house.

I liked Treyc.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2010)

we'll be getting four acts back next week anyway


----------



## Griff (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry, but I find Katie gorgeous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

tommers said:


> Cher, Katie and Rebecca.  Rebecca has been crying constantly since her audition.


 
I know exactly who you mean, I was taking the piss by substituting Rebecca with Cheryl


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

Griff said:


> Sorry, but I find Katie gorgeous.


 
oh my, maybe you could find her television show that she's apparently done and drool over her


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Griff said:


> Sorry, but I find Katie gorgeous.


 
She looks like Gwen Stefani's less attractive younger sister. With Jimmy Hill's chin.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 4, 2010)

Nicolo is  awesome, my favourite since his first audition. i also like the 1st girl that got through, the one who  actually sung the song and not fall apart like those other two fakers who got through. she had a lovely voice.


----------



## tommers (Oct 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I know exactly who you mean, I was taking the piss by substituting Rebecca with Cheryl


----------



## clicker (Oct 4, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> Nicolo is  awesome, my favourite since his first audition. i also like the 1st girl that got through, the one who  actually sung the song and not fall apart like those other two fakers who got through. she had a lovely voice.



Yes I like her voice most out of the girls...and matt cardle out of the men.....storm lee appears to have morphed into julian clary if the trailer for next week is anything to go by....looking forward actually to seeing him fulfill his dream on a big stage....must be going soft in my dotage....


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 4, 2010)

Griff said:


> Sorry, but I find Katie gorgeous.


 
You have awful taste


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

From memory - after watching the fallout on Digital Spy (the source of truth on these matters)

Gamu couldn't go through as she is an illegal or someone in her family is an illegal (or they generally have no right to remain in the country - right to leave or whatever the term is)
Producers have added the wild card in on this basis to try and give them a chance to sort it out
This has failed hence the fact that TreyC is Cheryl's wildcard (her mate blabbed on Twitter as reported in the Sun and people saw Cheryl in TreyC's hometown last week)

Still doesn't justify picking Katie though and hating on Cheryl apparently is trending rather well on Twitter.....

Looks like the betting is quite workable. As long as you reckon Matt Cardle isn't going to get it done you could probably back at least three other acts and still turn a profit as long as one of them comes in.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 4, 2010)

I've missed a lot of this weekend's 2 shows. Can somebody tell me who had to drop out of the over 28 category to make room for somebody else (the girl with the blond hair)?


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2010)

how do you mean? there were 8 over 28s who went to louis's mansion and he put 3 of them through. or am i missing something?


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 4, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> I've missed a lot of this weekend's 2 shows. Can somebody tell me who had to drop out of the over 28 category to make room for somebody else (the girl with the blond hair)?



For some reason this one was in but was then dropped


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2010)

oh right, i think she was dropped on doctor's advice or something wasn't she? underlying mental health issues or something


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 4, 2010)

ah yes of course! Thanks. Just watching last night's episode and want to vomit. All the tears. Cheryl totally put through the wrong people (two of them appear to be worryingly frail mentally) and it was a foregone conclusion that the made up groups would go through.

I think I've finally had it with this programme. Unless Matt wins of course.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 4, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> I think I've finally had it with this programme. Unless Matt wins of course.


 
I want Rebecca to win but I'd happily settle for Matt. Outside of them, anyone but Katie big chin.


----------



## strung out (Oct 4, 2010)

i actually quite like katie's voice


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

xxx


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> I want Rebecca to win but I'd happily settle for Matt. Outside of them, anyone but Katie big chin.


 
Katie 4/1 joint favourite with FYD to be first eviction. Gamu is 5/1 "with a run", personally if Corals will back the 40/1 on TreyC I'd say this looks outstanding value. Really can't understand why people are piling in on Matt Cardle - now less than 3/1 in places.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

flash said:


> Still doesn't justify picking Katie though and *hating on Cheryl* apparently* is trending rather well on Twitter.....*


 

Is this twitter style speak or youth speak or something else that I'm totally out of touch with?  


eta:  Have just searched for trending.  Results with Twitter come up first.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 4, 2010)

You can watch Katie on her MTV show she did if you want. She's dyed her hair since obvs


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> You can watch Katie on her MTV show she did if you want. She's dyed her hair since obvs
> 
> 
> No, I don't want to thank you very much.  She has 3 different names as well, one for her show, another for her album and her real one, that's what I read a couple of days ago.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

Found this on Gamu



> Gamu’s mum Nokuthula, 38, left Zimbabwe eight years ago and settled in Tillicoultry, Clackmannanshire, with her daughter and two sons Milton, 12, and Marty, 10.
> 
> She was in Scotland under a work permit visa, which also covers her children as her dependants.
> 
> ...


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

As I said - Digital Spy is the fountain of all knowledge when it comes to the entertainment world - the work permit visa is refused and Gamu is probably technically not permitted to be here to sing in the live finals (hence why Cher or Katie went through - still can't see why both went the through over TreyC). The legend that is Simon Cowell can't wait on the off chance that a lawyer may be able to sort it out - can you imagine anything worse - Gamu does quite well for the first couple of weeks and then the Home Office tells her to get out of the country. Think of the outcry as millions of fans demand their money back off of ITV for voting for Gamu when she had no chance of winning. ITV then sues Cowell (possibly or something). The fallout would be epic. Explains everything.............


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx;11117707][QUOTE=AverageJoe said:


> You can watch Katie on her MTV show she did if you want. She's dyed her hair since obvs
> 
> 
> No, I don't want to thank you very much.  She has 3 different names as well, one for her show, another for her album and her real one, that's what I read a couple of days ago.


 
This has already been confirmed elsewhere she already has a deal with Sony BMG (which they have been able to get her out of). Which record company does Simon Cowell work for again....


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 4, 2010)

I thought Gamu was a decent singer, but her speaking accent is brilliant, a real mashup. Like listening to Didi Hamman being very German then suddenly coming in with a really Scouse vowel or two.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

flash said:


> As I said - Digital Spy is the fountain of all knowledge when it comes to the entertainment world - the work permit visa is refused and Gamu is probably technically not permitted to be here to sing in the live finals (hence why Cher or Katie went through - still can't see why both went the through over TreyC). The legend that is Simon Cowell can' wait on the off chance that a lawyer may be able to sort it out - can you imagine anything worse - Gamu does quite well for the first couple of weeks and then the Home Office tells her to get out of the country. Think of the outcry as millions of fans demand their money back off of ITV for voting for Gamu when she had no chance of winning. Explains everything.............


 

Ah well, between the lot of the judges, I'm sure they've got enough money to pay back all those voters.  Not that they would of course.  It would be like asking politicians to repay their dodgy expenses


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I thought Gamu was a decent singer, but her speaking accent is brilliant, a real mashup. Like listening to Didi Hamman being very German then suddenly coming in with a really Scouse vowel or two.


 
Well your accent would probably be a bit weird if you were a Zimbabwean living in Scotland


----------



## flash (Oct 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Ah well, between the lot of the judges, I'm sure they've got enough money to pay back all those voters.  Not that they would of course.  It would be like asking politicians to repay their dodgy expenses


 
On the basis of all this, I think the possibility of 40/1 each way on TreyC looks outstanding if Corals are still offering this. It also explains why Gamu is so short but on the basis of with a run (e.g. she's not in - your bet is refunded/or something like that). Will investigate this.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 4, 2010)

flash said:


> On the basis of all this, I think the possibility of 40/1 each way on TreyC looks outstanding if Corals are still offering this. It also explains why Gamu is so short but on the basis of with a run (e.g. she's not in - your bet is refunded/or something like that). Will investigate this.


 
I don't bet so this is all going over my head.  I want Matt to win.  Failing that, Rebecca


----------



## tommers (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...don't-beat-them-up?-asks-cheryl-201010053139/

hahaha.


----------



## flash (Oct 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't bet so this is all going over my head.  I want Matt to win.  Failing that, Rebecca



http://www.oddschecker.com/specials/tv/x-factor/winning-act

Right explaining the logic - 12 competitors therefore if every act had an even chance everybody would be 11/1 (e.g. 11 losers - 1 winner).

Given the wildcard factor as long as TreyC get's in (she's now worst priced 33/1 - but realistically she running against Paige and the Cheryl Cole factor) she's exceedingly good value. As you can throw away at least 3/4 acts in the betting (Gamu - visa, Katie - the Cheryl factor, Mary - now seriously, and probably Storm - it ain't going to happen at his age) realistically it's an 8 or 9 runner race and she should be a best priced 8/1 or 9/1 (even assuming a 13 competitor competition). The each way terms are unfriendly though with Ladbrookes only going 1/4 odds on placing 1-3 (e.g. in TreyC's case as they only go 25/1 on her - approx half your stake at approx 6.25/1 on her finishing first 3).

Re: my comment above - if you oppose Matt on current (as of now) prices you could realistically back Rebecca, One Direction, Cher and Aiden and as long as one of them comes in, your in profit. Matt shouldn't be as short as 11/4, it can't be that one-sided.

The betting also explains who the likely wild-cards are (assuming Gamu is a goner as she's not technically permitted to be here - visa expired in August). Paige, TreyC (as we know she's or her friends has blabbed on twitter), Hustle and some random over 28 (sorry wasn't paying much attention).


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Well your accent would probably be a bit weird if you were a Zimbabwean living in Scotland


 
Er...I know. Was just saying I liked it. It's not an accent combination I've heard before.


----------



## articul8 (Oct 5, 2010)

can only assume thar Danii is a paid up KKK member given her choices.  That fat black guy Paije was well worth putting through before the Italian twat.  And that stupid bitch with the false lashes that is a 10th rate Amy Winehouse - wtf?  

Go on Mary!!!


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Oct 5, 2010)

strung out said:


> no posts for two weeks!
> 
> so, storm was a fucking wanker, and shit at singing too. cher was good but i thought too good for x-factor and should have waited to do something a bit more original with her career. the best bit was this though...


 
Yeah ... LOL!


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 5, 2010)

one of those was topless in the Sunday Sport 

ahhh - here she is.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/empressmaruja/x-factor-reject-abbey-johnstone-goes-topless-for-t-1fox

(not safe for.....um.....for....ah...meh, you know)


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 5, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> one of those was topless in the Sunday Sport
> 
> ahhh - here she is.
> 
> ...



Not safe for anything you've eaten in the last ever. Jesus, is there no barrel bottom low enough?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Er...I know. Was just saying I liked it. It's not an accent combination I've heard before.


 
I know  

I like it as well


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 5, 2010)

OMG re: those Sport pics


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 5, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> OMG re: those Sport pics


 


You didn't *have to* look


----------



## flash (Oct 6, 2010)

Just so someone can flame me come Sunday when it hasn't worked out - I took TreyC at 28/1 this afternoon on the nose with Corals. I reckon she'd been trimmed in from 33/1 after Gamu was pulled from the betting this afternoon.  Still can't get how they can price her so far out, she's got talent (2 entries, 2 trip's to judges houses) - 28/1 is probably just the edge of the steal kind of territory.


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 6, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> one of those was topless in the Sunday Sport
> 
> ahhh - here she is.
> 
> ...


 
I was hoping it would be the one with the bigger funbags


----------



## Reno (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm just being forced to watch an episode of this. Never seen it before. It's about as lachrymose as Diana's funeral with all the weeping, psychobabble, hugging and overemphatic underscoring. What happened to the British and and the stiff upper lip ?


----------



## Santino (Oct 9, 2010)

That was a long advert for some yoghurt.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 9, 2010)

How did I end up getting excited about the x-factor


----------



## badlands (Oct 9, 2010)

anyone watching on ITV HD?

is everything out of sync or are they miming?


----------



## madzone (Oct 9, 2010)

It's not out of sync on normal tv.

eta - I've just switched over to HD and it's out of sync


----------



## badlands (Oct 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> It's not out of sync on normal tv.
> 
> eta - I've just switched over to HD and it's out of sync



sort of caught up now, but still just out,

back to SD I think


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 9, 2010)

What have they done to Rebecca Ferguson? 

Quite a lot of what I liked about her before has been airbrushed out - her style, her vulnerability...you could see the pound signs in that parasitical fuck Cowell's dead eyes.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2010)

It was just a poor song choice, and they are always nervous on the first show, which doesn't help.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

just got in. has the 'twist' happened yet?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 9, 2010)

WELL CHER stuck two fingers up to everyone!!!! lol


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 9, 2010)

i can here it but im in another room... which is usefull coz its all abit fake and silly. Is pop even music or just audable marketing? for money and that?

Anyways since i can hear it from the other room, whats going on? did storm lee strom the stage or was it kareoke pub night? what about simons groups, worse than expeted or just bad? Cheryl should not have let that drama queen 80's madonna thing go through over those 2 that didnt. Cher was ill, and im told likes da hip-hop so thats not so bad.

I hope that women in the over 25's does well coz she looks genuine at least, and she deserves a fun ride since its unlikely a win is on the cards, its all too fixed for my likeing.

peace!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 9, 2010)

It's all nauseating as billy-o.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

so what was the twist then?!


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2010)

Mary blew the others out of the water! Fantastic performance - best so far.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 9, 2010)

strung out said:


> so what was the twist then?!


 
wildcards according to me missis

twist 'n half that ive never been so shocked, surprised and entertained  lol


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

This Nicolo fellermelad is a bit rubbish


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> wildcards according to me missis
> 
> twist 'n half that ive never been so shocked, surprised and entertained  lol


 
what a load of shit? so the twist was just putting through an extra act for each judge? rubbish.


----------



## Geri (Oct 9, 2010)

strung out said:


> what a load of shit? so the twist was just putting through an extra act for each judge? rubbish.


 
It was rubbish, still no Gamu


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

i was hoping it would be something good like getting the public to vote an act back in or something. the way they've done it, the judges might just as well have just put four through instead of three. what a swizz.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 9, 2010)

Gamu is being deported, hence no Gamu.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

I rarely say this, but OMG!!!
Wagner, you poor sod.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gamu is being deported, hence no Gamu.


 
serves her right after the autotune fiasco


----------



## ymu (Oct 9, 2010)

That was just grim. Tit-rubbing finale, ffs. Louis really is a bit shit, isn't he?


----------



## pennimania (Oct 9, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> WELL CHER stuck two fingers up to everyone!!!! lol



I thought she was shite tbf.

And that's one of my favourite songs.


Or used to be.


----------



## strung out (Oct 9, 2010)

i do like cher actually, but i personally reckon she's wasted on x-factor. she's got a decent voice and quite a unique style, so i'd have let her develop for a couple of years and do something decent outside of x-factor sometime down the line.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Oct 9, 2010)

I like her uniqueness


----------



## pennimania (Oct 9, 2010)

Actually I like her too, but feel she is on a disaster course here.

She should be off doing her own thing somewhere.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 9, 2010)

Is it just me or is Aiden Grimshaw Cliff Richard's long lost secret grandson?


----------



## flash (Oct 9, 2010)

pennimania said:


> Actually I like her too, but feel she is on a disaster course here.
> 
> She should be off doing her own thing somewhere.


 
This totally. I mean when was the last time the X-Factor gave us something a bit different - it doesn't. Also it's not "ghetto" idol either, don't get me wrong I like what she's doing but who's going to be writing her raps each week (or isn't it going to get a touch old, singing a song each week with a verse of rap thrown in - it will be like the new Saturday's record where they switch Una's middle 8 for a bit of Flo Rida).

Oh incidentally my 28/1 on TreyC is looking a decent bet at the time of writing she is now worst priced 16/1. Aiden is now 4/1 favourite (I told you Matt was too short at less than 3/1). Mary is the mover of the evening in to a general 9/1 (8's in place, worst priced 12/1).


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 9, 2010)

I voted for Treyc 'cos I reckon she'll struggle for votes. Mary, her and Aidan were the best.


----------



## beeboo (Oct 9, 2010)

Aiden looked terrified, shaking like a leaf bless him.  I'm rooting for him.

I love Matt's voice but hope he doesn't win, don't think x factor winner is the right route for him.


----------



## flash (Oct 10, 2010)

Incidentally heading the betting for elimination at midnight are Wagner at even money (probably quite fairly) and you have Belle Amie and John Adeleye running each other close for the second elimination at 4/1 joint second favourite (Girl groups never do well, but there again neither does Louis). Looks like Katie will probably escape at 8/1 - 4th in betting. She was 7/2 favourite for the chop earlier in the week.

Danii is favourite to be top manager, with a marginal edge over Cheryl. Louis is favourite to lose all of his acts first.


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I voted for Treyc 'cos I reckon she'll struggle for votes. Mary, her and Aidan were the best.


 
I agree.

I like Rebecca and Matt but their performances were very nondescript last night.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 10, 2010)

No of course I don't find Harry from One Direction attractive, I'm old enough to be his mum ffs


----------



## moomoo (Oct 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No of course I don't find Harry from One Direction attractive, I'm old enough to be his mum ffs


 
I did say last night that I wanted to adopt him...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No of course I don't find Harry from One Direction attractive, I'm old enough to be his mum ffs



I've found out that Treyc is 26, and therefore not really young enough to be my daughter. Is it alright to fancy her a bit then? She has a _ridiculous_ arse.


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No of course I don't find Harry from One Direction attractive, I'm old enough to be his mum ffs


 
Doesn't stop someone being attractive, surely?


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Doesn't stop someone being attractive, surely?


 
No, but it does make me feel a bit


----------



## madzone (Oct 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No, but it does make me feel a bit


 The boy I share a studio space is 3 years younger than my eldest son. Doesn't stop me silently admiring his beauty


----------



## vauxhallmum (Oct 10, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I've found out that Treyc is 26, and therefore not really young enough to be my daughter. Is it alright to fancy her a bit then? She has a _ridiculous_ arse.


 
Yes The Arse of Arses has not gone unnoticed round here too, which is good as it lessens my harry-leering shame


----------



## Looby (Oct 10, 2010)

I quite fancy Harry too. 

We had people round last night so I tried to watch this when they left, then I tried again at 4am, I finally sat through it without passing out late morning. 

I thought Matt was ok but not great. Cher was better than I expected and Katie was bobbins. 

I liked FYD but preferred the other geeky boyband that didn't get through. 

Aiden was my favourite I think.


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I like her uniqueness


Me too 



strung out said:


> i do like cher actually,


Me too 



Espresso said:


> Is it just me or is Aiden Grimshaw Cliff Richard's long lost secret grandson?


More a very young Mr. Depp I thought. Especially singing that song.



beeboo said:


> Aiden looked terrified, shaking like a leaf bless him.  I'm rooting for him.
> I love Matt's voice but hope he doesn't win, don't think x factor winner is the right route for him.


Aiden is a fav of mine too at mo. I agree about Matt.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 10, 2010)

Oy you lot,  that Harry is mine. If you read back through this thread, you'll see I was the first to admire his loveliness!! Have to say, his wierd jerky 'dancing' last night did put me off just a little bit. 

I like Aiden too. But more for the fact that he's shy and nervous than anything else. 

Are 2 acts going out tonight? What do people think? I thought the following were more pants than others (sorry for not knowing any of their names!) - the girl band, the 'italian' guy, guy with purple hair, guy with long hair


----------



## Geri (Oct 10, 2010)

Isn't he like 16, or something?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2010)

Nicolo split the gay vote, that blond girl is fucked when it comes to public votes every girl I know hates her.

I like your wee girl Cher she has a bit of attitude and is more interesting than a load of twats in a singing contest.

One Direction all look like snotty posh kids except for the wee lad with the dark hair who is more endearing cos he isn't a smug twat.

Aidan has great hair.


----------



## pennimania (Oct 10, 2010)

vauxhallmum said:


> No of course I don't find Harry from One Direction attractive, I'm old enough to be his mum ffs


 
No, neither do I - I'm old enough to be his grandmother


----------



## colacubes (Oct 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Nicolo split the gay vote, that blond girl is fucked when it comes to public votes every girl I know hates her.
> 
> .



If it had gone to the public vote I reckon she would have been gone.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 10, 2010)

how could anyone fancy Harry from One Direction he looks like a posh little cunt, the asian lad is the best looking one in that group by some distance and he doesn't look like a snotty wee fucker straight from drama school.


----------



## flash (Oct 10, 2010)

Okay on the basis Wagner survived we've found this year's Jedward. Katie being in the bottom 3 confirms the original betting with her being 3/1 favourite for the first boot. Didn't see Nicolo going (even though I didn't get his performance) but really good point made above to probably why he went. This won't come down to talent this year - but I think we knew it was going to be like that.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 10, 2010)

revol68 said:


> how could anyone fancy Harry from One Direction he looks like a posh little cunt, *the asian lad is the best looking one in that group by some distance* and he doesn't look like a snotty wee fucker straight from drama school.



He certainly is. He's a very handsome young man indeed. 
The fact that I call him that means I am far, far too old for him, of course.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 10, 2010)

The Depp comparison on this thread is nice; I'm getting many Aiden comparisons. Flattering.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 16, 2010)

Aiden was great - best of the night. Judges are muppets.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2010)

this is riddiculous - why is this thread on PAGE 3!!  Am I the only saddo still watching this? Detailed analysis and discussion needed NOW!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aiden was great - best of the night. Judges are muppets.


 
He made me think he really meant it. He's been there.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2010)

hurray its not just me here!


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Aiden was great - best of the night. Judges are muppets.


 
Yeah, I liked it as well. Cheryl is a suck up though, I reckon Simon passes her notes telling her what to say. Simon doesn't want competition for his boy band.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2010)

are 2 acts going tonight?


----------



## Looby (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> The Depp comparison on this thread is nice; I'm getting many Aiden comparisons. Flattering.


 
Oh my god, I knew his face was familiar but I just couldn't work it out. It's you!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

Jesus


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> are 2 acts going tonight?


 
Yep.

Wagner and Mary!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 16, 2010)

Gah. I hate her. But she's fucking good. 

Strongest second week ever I reckon.


----------



## Geri (Oct 16, 2010)

Her ears put me off.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't look at the telly when she's on. Then I really like her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

Mary loves you all


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 16, 2010)

Belle Amie were strong, actually, but the bitchy VT has sent 'em out. Harsh.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

are half hte girls falling out of their bras or something?

Why's one of them wear her knickers outside her tights?  

What a mess


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Belle Amie were strong, actually, but the bitchy VT has sent 'em out. Harsh.


 


What's VT?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 16, 2010)

Trailer.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2010)

...and being shit


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Trailer.


 
Missed that


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 16, 2010)

I couldn't work out if you actually liked Aiden, Butcher's. Did you?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2010)

No. I did not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

don't like her version


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2010)

She was great last week, that was adequate.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> She was great last week, that was adequate.


 


Last week's was great.  This week's didn't do it for me


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> this is riddiculous - why is this thread on PAGE 3!!  Am I the only saddo still watching this? Detailed analysis and discussion needed NOW!!!


 
Wrong forum - Digital Spy forum 7 plus pages since 20:00 this evening - but I wouldn't want to have an account there, nasty stigma associated with it, and it seems like a lot of the members have serious mental health issues.

Either way TreyC into 14/1  and I'm getting a run for my money.


----------



## flash (Oct 16, 2010)

Love the comedy plugging of the download facility this year - mmm pay 79p for a 2 minute track.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2010)

#1 if you downloadthis that and the other - give it a rest.


----------



## strung out (Oct 16, 2010)

so did they boot anyone out tonight? been watching other stuff


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2010)

booting is done on Sundays


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

strung out said:


> so did they boot anyone out tonight? been watching other stuff


 

Some girl called Jadzia.  Was very sad


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 16, 2010)

Wagner's a right mad fucker, isn't he? Like a human accidentally grown in a Brazilian lab from one of Bill Bailey's toenail clippings that fell through a wormhole back to 1958. He'd be brilliantly entertaining if you were pissed out of your gourd in a neon nightmare nightclub on the last night of an all-inclusive package holiday in Magaluf.


----------



## madamv (Oct 16, 2010)

I cant figure out if I find Wagner endearing or leering....

Aiden still is tops for me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 16, 2010)

Rebecca for me


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2010)

Katie for me, and i don't care what anyone says.

Now i found out Matt's favourite band was Nirvana i think he's a nob. If you are into decent music why lower yourself to wear and sing what a load of people who know fuck all about actual music tell you to.

It's true what Simon said - Louis' idea of a rock performance is to have the singer sitting on a motorbike whilst singing.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

According to the News of the World, Matt & Katie were found in bed together. That's put me off him now!


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah i like Katie aswell, despite what everyone says and all the bad press. Who cares. At least she's interesting. 

I want to like Rebecca but i find something really irritating about the tone of her voice when she sings.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2010)

Hasn't Katie slept with James Blunt too? She must have a thing for whiny bedwetters.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Katie for me, and i don't care what anyone says.
> 
> Now i found out Matt's favourite band was Nirvana i think he's a nob. If you are into decent music why lower yourself to wear and sing what a load of people who know fuck all about actual music tell you to.
> 
> It's true what Simon said - Louis' idea of a rock performance is to have the singer sitting on a motorbike whilst singing.


 
wtf did you imagine you watching - John Peel night?


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> I want to like Rebecca but i find something really irritating about the tone of her voice when she sings.


 
I think she sounds like Billie Holiday.


----------



## keithy (Oct 17, 2010)

is all I have to say


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 17, 2010)

Matt gets my vote for now. Well, him and Wagner who is hugely entertaining


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2010)

Aiden Grimshaw looks exactly like some actor, but I can't think who. It's driving me madd.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

What is this shit? Are they saving the best people until later in the series?


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

Good on the indie chick. Give her some money.

The pig of the soul.


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2010)

Awww, I love Diana Vickers.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Awww, I love Diana Vickers.


 
Indie-chicks stick together


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 17, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Aiden Grimshaw looks exactly like some actor, but I can't think who. It's driving me madd.


 
Johnny Depp mun...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Awww, I love Diana Vickers.


 
She's _really_ odd irl...


Fuck me, Katy Perry is a bloody awful singer


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2010)

This year's Cheryl Kerl:

http://twitter.com/katieweasel


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Indie-chicks stick together


----------



## madzone (Oct 17, 2010)

Who the FUCK is Diana Vickers and who told Katie Perry she can sing?


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

madzone said:


> Who the FUCK is Diana Vickers and who told Katie Perry she can sing?


 
Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

What a joke!


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2010)

Should have been bloody Storm and Wagner out.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 17, 2010)

Cheryl looks like she's got some sort of harness on her. I know nowt about horses, so I dunno what it's called; but when you see a horse pulling a cart they have that sort of thing round their chests, too.
Weird looking frock, Cheryl.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

Notice how Simon puts his arm on the back of Cheryl's chair - he taps on it to guide her how to vote.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Notice how Simon puts his arm on the back of Cheryl's chair - he taps on it to guide her how to vote.


 
As if she didn't know already


----------



## D'wards (Oct 17, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Fuck me, Katy Perry is a bloody awful singer


 
When she said "how did i do" or whatever, i cringed thinking "don't answer, Cowell"


----------



## Looby (Oct 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> Notice how Simon puts his arm on the back of Cheryl's chair - he taps on it to guide her how to vote.


 
Of course he doesn't. I'm sorry but that's crap. If Simon had that level of influence don't you think he would have done better in recent years?


----------



## strung out (Oct 17, 2010)

i suspect even simon doesn't expect to win some years.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 17, 2010)

Simon _always_ wins.

Look at his bank balance for proof.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Of course he doesn't. I'm sorry but that's crap. If Simon had that level of influence don't you think he would have done better in recent years?


 
Because he can't control the public vote, obviously.


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2010)

madzone said:


> Who the FUCK is Diana Vickers and who told Katie Perry she can sing?


 
Everyone else was booked, and she came 4th? two years ago. As for Perry, she sang (a bit off-key admittedly) unlike some of the people last night who seemed to be lip synching or had rather high backing tracks.

Something about this year's show seems a touch desperate, don't know why (it's almost like Cowell needs to prove himself or something before taking it to the US). The staging is OTT (but good) and he's being nice. Has that slight car crash feel to it. Have always preferred the Xtra Factor anyhow.....


----------



## zoooo (Oct 17, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Johnny Depp mun...


 
Ooh it might be actually.


----------



## Geri (Oct 17, 2010)

flash said:


> . As for Perry, she sang (a bit off-key admittedly) unlike some of the people last night who seemed to be lip synching or had rather high backing tracks...


 
To be fair, they are novices. She is supposed to be a professional singer.


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2010)

Geri said:


> To be fair, they are novices. She is supposed to be a professional singer.


 
Fair point but in all honesty these are supposed to be the top 14 (now 12) in the competition (which started out with 200,000 in it). In 10 weeks or so's time one of these will get a recording contract..........


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 17, 2010)

I think this year is the strongest I've seen in terms of multiple potential winners.


----------



## madamv (Oct 17, 2010)

Diva Fever will do ok wont they....

Storm however...  Never darken my door again.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 17, 2010)

A testament to why people telling you to fuck off for 25 years are right There's a reason.

Fair play, don't get a proper job, keep fighting.


----------



## madamv (Oct 17, 2010)

Wonder what is it about him?   He has a voice, for sure.  He's just irritating...  Bit keen maybe?  That always gets my back up...


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2010)

apparently wagner used to own a lion






http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-Carrilhos-past-pet-lion-owner-revealed.html


----------



## 1927 (Oct 18, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Johnny Depp mun...


 
With that hair I thought there as a bit of a Nick kamen thing going on.


----------



## tommers (Oct 18, 2010)

1927 said:


> With that hair I thought there as a bit of a Nick kamen thing going on.



he reminds me a bit of tobey maguire, or steve buscemi.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 18, 2010)

madamv said:


> Wonder what is it about him?   He has a voice, for sure.  He's just irritating...  Bit keen maybe?  That always gets my back up...



As if re-naming himself Storm, flying in from Los Angeles, wearing a bandana and a hat to cover his receding hairline, knocking a few years off his age, he then mentions the stagecraft of Bono..  Horribly, horribly desperate. Thank fuck he's been fucked off. 

They already know there's at least another 6-8 weeks of gobshite sob stories and singers to get rid of and they'll doubtless end up with that group of 8 year olds against Tesco Mary.

Aiden pulls Bryan Ferry faces when he sings. I think this is what makes him a 'recording artist' rather than someone with 'stagecraft'.


----------



## rekil (Oct 18, 2010)

Louis ruined Storm.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Oct 18, 2010)

Too early for a final 3 predicition?

I'm going Mary, Rebbecca & Aidan.


----------



## g force (Oct 18, 2010)

flash said:


> Fair point but in all honesty these are supposed to be the top 14 (now 12) in the competition (which started out with 200,000 in it). In 10 weeks or so's time one of these will get a recording contract..........


 
They all have a recording contract with Cowell's record label, it's part of the deal for getting into the live final. Then you get to do the shitty X Factor tour, make some cash and fade into obscurity.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 18, 2010)

Geri said:


> Because he can't control the public vote, obviously.


 
Except he can.

Order of performance, song choice, stories leaked to the media, comments made during the show.

Not an exact science certainly, but enough to ensure that anyone you really want to stay isn't in the bottom 2. Plus of course the judges choose who stays from that two, so the public vote is basically pointless. It's nothing more than a cash generating scheme.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 18, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I think this year is the strongest I've seen in terms of multiple potential winners.



I think I agree although I don't see anyone with superstar talent imo.

All of the following could potentially may it ok in the music biz I think:

•	One Direction - Lets be honest, Take That weren't any better when they first started.
•	Cher Lloyd - I don't like her but she has yewth appeal.
•	Rebecca Ferguson - I can't stand her but people seem to like her unique voice for some reason.
•	Treyc Cohen - Good vocalist but doesn't stand out personality wise.
•	Katie Waissel - People hate her personally for some reason but she has the look. Sometime pop is all about the look.
•	Matt Cardle - Damn good singer but I see him more as a band front man than a solo artist.
•	John Adeleye - Another good singer and i can see him solo.
•	Mary Byrne - She's no pop star but will slot into that celebs we like specifically because they don't fit the standard profile e.g. Beth Ditto.




Chester Copperpot said:


> Too early for a final 3 predicition?
> 
> I'm going Mary, Rebbecca & Aidan.


 
My predictions

One Direction - Simon will make sure of this
Mary - Popular runner up vote
Matt - If he keeps getting good songs


----------



## strung out (Oct 18, 2010)

stephen fry on wagner


----------



## keithy (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## flash (Oct 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> I think I agree although I don't see anyone with superstar talent imo.
> 
> My predictions
> 
> ...


 
Matt yes, One Direction - yes on the virtue that they might as well be renamed the Justin Bieber 5 as someone suggested, and then it will be Mary or Rebbecca (realistically they are third). Nobody else is close to either strong enough (Cher) or interesting enough (TreyC). Will be placing a couple of cover bets to counter my ante-post bet on TreyC (28/1 no longer seems value, even though she's now 14's).


----------



## zoooo (Oct 18, 2010)

Gromit said:


> One Direction - Lets be honest, Take That weren't any better when they first started.



They so were.


----------



## madzone (Oct 23, 2010)

Aiden Grimshaw








A Giraffe


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2010)

how great was katie tonight?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2010)

strung out said:


> how great was katie tonight?


 

I don't know, I've not seen it.  So, how great was she?


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2010)

really great


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 23, 2010)

strung out said:


> really great


 

Oh, I was really hoping you'd say the opposite as I can't stand her


----------



## strung out (Oct 23, 2010)

i love her, i want to marry her


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2010)

She's fucking rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

she was good tonight though


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> she was good tonight though


 
She put on a good show. Just a shame it was a fake one. 

Her 'having fun' was engineered to the last smile and every sentence uttered. As genuine as a Bangkok Rolex. 

She is so desperate to please and win that her personality is lost behind whatever face she thinks she has to put on. We'll never see her real face whilst the show runs. Which is a shame imo.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't think she was great at all. She can sing reasonably well, but she's nothing special and she comes across as so fame hungry that it's sickening.

There are loads I like this year though - more so than usual, once we get rid of the dross like Wagner and the girl band, Katie and Cher, I pretty much like them all apart from One Direction (I would include them with the dross but unfortunately I don't think they will be got rid of).


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

I've heard better at the WI Xmas party karaoke. She's shit.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2010)

what's Cher going to do in Big Band week? Rap to Mr Bojangles? She's a one trick pony and I can't stand her.

Matt is great but in a way I'd prefer it if he didn't win. Think he'll do better on his own without the "X Factor winner" tag. Hasn't been a career boost for most of the winners.


----------



## inspoken (Oct 24, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> what's Cher going to do in Big Band week? Rap to Mr Bojangles?



I wouldnt put it past them.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 24, 2010)

Cher will mix a big band tune with a modern tune. 

The day she sings an original song all the way through with the original lyrics... her head will implode.


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2010)

was quite amusing how many people on Twitter mentioned that Cher covered a James Corden song. Even better, the Mail said the same thing


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> was quite amusing how many people on Twitter mentioned that Cher covered a James Corden song. Even better, the Mail said the same thing



I actually think it's part of a wider plot to erase Tears for Fears from history.  When Aiden did Mad World in the first week they said it was by Gary Jules (tbf it was more like his version but it's their song)


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

I notice they tend to do covers of covers, rather than covers of the original. Like that girl band last night covering Girls Aloud version of I'll Stand By You, no mention of The Pretenders at all. I doubt they even know who they are.


----------



## Voley (Oct 24, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I actually think it's part of a wider plot to erase Tears for Fears from history.


 
This is laudable.


----------



## Looby (Oct 24, 2010)

nipsla said:


> I actually think it's part of a wider plot to erase Tears for Fears from history.  When Aiden did Mad World in the first week they said it was by Gary Jules (tbf it was more like his version but it's their song)


 


Geri said:


> I notice they tend to do covers of covers, rather than covers of the original. Like that girl band last night covering Girls Aloud version of I'll Stand By You, no mention of The Pretenders at all. I doubt they even know who they are.


 
It depends which arrangement they've used. They name-checked Girls Aloud partly because Cheryl made a joke of it and also because it was the GA version of the song not the original. Same with Gary Jules.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> I notice they tend to do covers of covers, rather than covers of the original. Like that girl band last night covering Girls Aloud version of I'll Stand By You, no mention of The Pretenders at all. I doubt they even know who they are.



That's true.  I guess it's just that the covers are more recent history and people have forgotten about the originals.  Tbf to most of the contestants the originals were out a considerable amount of time before they were born


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

NVP said:


> This is laudable.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 24, 2010)

It's only fair. Nobody ever credits The Beatles with writing "Sowing the seeds of love".


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2010)

oh and in case I haven't mentioned it before, I bloody LOVE Wagner!


----------



## beeboo (Oct 24, 2010)

Paije and Belle Amie in the bottom two tonight I think.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

How many bloody adverts were there?  I was watching it on sky+ so could fast forward them and it was still annoying. Surely it is possible to have more then one act before you have to go for a break.


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

is it going down to a bottom two rather than a bottom three this week then?


----------



## StanSmith (Oct 24, 2010)

Its all about the Wagner


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

The likely bottom 3 in no particular order (courtesy of a thread on Digital Spy from a poster who has been surprisingly accurate over the last couple of weeks):

Belle Amie
John
Katie


----------



## keithy (Oct 24, 2010)

I <3 Wagner


----------



## beeboo (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> is it going down to a bottom two rather than a bottom three this week then?


 
Oh I dunno, I assumed it was bottom two as they're only elliminating one person.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 24, 2010)

Haha, they have changed the lyrics to the 'Fuck you' song!


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Smurker said:


> Haha, they have changed the lyrics to the 'Fuck you' song!


 
Those are the lyrics being used on the radio currently.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Those are the lyrics being used on the radio currently.


 
Gotcha, the only time I have heard it on the radio was in Spain about a week ago, blasting out in the supermarket with the other lyrics left in. (I don't listen to much music radio here).

I reckon Wagner will have enough votes to stay tonight.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Can I kick Katie Weasel in the cunt?


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Can I kick Katie Weasel in the cunt?


Classy.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

Bubbley just looked like a pissing dog


----------



## keithy (Oct 24, 2010)

i think wagner is a better singer than katie.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

He's shit. Can we vote him off?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 24, 2010)

Gotta love Micky Bubbles


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

keithy said:


> i think wagner is a better singer than katie.


 
He's definitely sexier.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gotta love Micky Bubbles


 Why's that?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> He's shit. Can we vote him off?


 
If we all spend out money voting lots fore everyone else- yes


----------



## keithy (Oct 24, 2010)

wonder if cheryl will mime again


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Me76 said:


> If we all spend out money voting lots fore everyone else- yes


 
But they're all shit too.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> Gotta love Micky Bubbles


 
He is *so* fit. Not massively keen on the new song though.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

keithy said:


> wonder if cheryl will mime again


 
Fucking hope so.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> But they're all shit too.


 
Tis the joy of the programme.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> He is *so* fit. Not massively keen on the new song though.


 
What?? He looks like he's lived on milkshake and hasn't been outside since 1982.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Me76 said:


> Tis the joy of the programme.


 
How are you defining joy?


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Can I kick Katie Weasel in the cunt?


 
No but her Twitter is funny:

http://twitter.com/katieweasel


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> How are you defining joy?


 
Pain/ joy. Is it not the same?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> What?? He looks like he's lived on milkshake and hasn't been outside since 1982.


 
Yeah, he is not my usual type but there is just something about him.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> He is *so* fit. Not massively keen on the new song though.



Don't you start as well.  I'm already having an argument with my sister in law about this on facebook.  He's about as sexy as a Kraft Cheese slice


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> No but her Twitter is funny:
> 
> http://twitter.com/katieweasel


 
That is naughty.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Me76 said:


> Pain/ joy. Is it not the same?


 Don't think so. I find watching X Factor to be a form of self harm


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Can I kick Katie Weasel in the cunt?


 
I don't like her much but shouldn't you feel embarrassed saying such things about a wee girl half your age?


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Don't you start as well.  I'm already having an argument with my sister in law about this on facebook.  He's about as sexy as a Kraft Cheese slice


 
That's fine. The less competition, the better.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I don't like her much but shouldn't you feel embarrassed saying such things about a wee girl half your age?


 
Don't think so, no.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Don't think so, no.


 
Oh come on it's a bit like a 30 something builder threatening violence on those wee shits in One Direction, on one hand it's understandable why you'd not like them but on the other it just makes the builder look a bit tragic.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Don't you start as well.  I'm already having an argument with my sister in law about this on facebook.  He's about as sexy as a Kraft Cheese slice


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

Me76 said:


> That is naughty.


 
http://twitter.com/cherylKerl

She just this year's Cheryl Kerl - who's upped her game as a result (and the fact that she's got a book out off of the back of the Twitter)


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Autotune?


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Autotune?


 
http://twitter.com/katieweasel/status/28621809470


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2010)

Wagner is fun too

http://twitter.com/#!/xfactor_wagner


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 24, 2010)

Weird performance, seemed to be miming until that bit when she shouted 'hey', then autotuned till then end?


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> http://twitter.com/katieweasel/status/28621809470


 
I meant Cheryl. She wasn't miming but it sounded odd.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Smurker said:


> Weird performance, seemed to be miming until that bit when she shouted 'hey', then autotuned till then end?


 
Yes! Exactly what I thought!


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> I meant Cheryl. She wasn't miming but it sounded odd.


 
I whoever was behind that Twitter account did as well - as they have been taking the piss out of just about everybody involved. It was pre-recorded (probably auto-tuned) and largely mimed over the top.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> He is *so* fit. Not massively keen on the new song though.


 

I just got indoors when the Bubbly one came on.  I've already forgotten the song so it obviously didn't do anything for me.

I've just seen Cheryll.  I've forgotten that song already as well.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

Dancing = good.  Outfit = good.  Singing = bit unfair to give advice to wannabes when you're not that great yourself tbf.  She mimed for good reason last time.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

The end bit had her puffing into the mic but the rest defo had something done. I still love her though. - blush-


----------



## aqua (Oct 24, 2010)

WTF? Cher through?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

FFS.  Wagner


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

John and Belle Amie are gone......


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

how on earth is Wagner still in, he's been dining off The Ring for years the prick!


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> John and Belle Amie are gone......


 
Okay I was wrong with that......


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

Oh good, at least Matt and Rebecca are through.


----------



## paulhackett (Oct 24, 2010)

Paije, John and TreyC bottom 3? Racist viewers.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

Really not happy about Wagner going through but I am not that enamoured of John so ...


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

I am not happy about this at all. John and Treyc are both great singers, and shit like those bands, Katie and Cher get through?


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

Hilarious looks like my ante-post bet is going down the tubes, they've wanted rid of TreyC for a while (she can sing but has no "X" Factor like Wagner).


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

At least Paige gt through - I thought it would be him and John.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

TreyC through in sing off I reckon.  John's had a succession of dull songs and no one gives a shit about him.  I thought her Led Zeppelin last night was fab (although I hated the U2 in the first week was awful as it's become such a dull Diva cliche to do that version of it.  I hate U2 but no one seems to listen to the lyrics and play it as a very sad song, which it is.

Grrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

I heart Wagner. I would piss my pants if he won. I might start a Wagner for Xmas No1 group if it hasn't been done already.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> I am not happy about this at all. John and Treyc are both great singers, and shit like those bands, Katie and Cher get through?


 
How are you defining 'great'?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

what shower of sub human cunts are voting for Wagner?

Is it some sort of revenge for the police murdering your poor fella on the tube?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> I heart Wagner. I would piss my pants if he won. I might start a Wagner for Xmas No1 group if it hasn't been done already.


 
wacky!


----------



## Miss Potter (Oct 24, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Paije, John and TreyC bottom 3? Racist viewers.


 
your comment would hold more water if people were voting for who they wanted to leave the competition but they're not, they're voting for their favourite act. I imagine the majority of viewers of this show are white teenage girls so they'll always vote for groups like One Direction than somebody like Treyc


----------



## pennimania (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> I heart Wagner. I would piss my pants if he won. I might start a Wagner for Xmas No1 group if it hasn't been done already.


 
I like him too

if he was produced by someone like Mark Ronson o) he would be brilliant


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

oh dear.  Poor John


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

pennimania said:


> I like him too
> 
> if he was produced by someone like Mark Ronson o) he would be brilliant


 
this comment is a blackhole of wrongness!


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what shower of sub human cunts are voting for Wagner?
> 
> Is it some sort of revenge for the police murdering your poor fella on the tube?


 
It's because of the fact that Jedward didn't win last year - and given the level of bizarre shit that seems to be going down this year, people realise that the internet has power following the Rage Against the Machine incident last year. People can fuck the man over.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

John officially just fucked it up.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

John didn't do well then - poor song choice.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

if only someone had found John a pair of balls or rather picked him a song that didn't make him look like a drippy twat.


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

They might use this to get rid of Treyc though, as she already has a record deal which is against the rules.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> It's because of the fact that Jedward didn't win last year - and given the level of bizarre shit that seems to be going down this year, people realise that the internet has power following the Rage Against the Machine incident last year. People can fuck the man over.


 
Really? Isn't it just the same shower who loved Chicotime too?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok - if they don't pivk TreyC it's cos they're worried about the competition for their own singers.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> They might use this to get rid of Treyc though, as she already has a record deal which is against the rules.


 
sure didn't Katie have one too?


----------



## keithy (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> I heart Wagner. I would piss my pants if he won. I might start a Wagner for Xmas No1 group if it hasn't been done already.


 
Last night I was at a party and I was telling some people about me photo-shopping a pic of me and wagner, they didn't believe me then I showed them and they were proper freaked out. By the end of the party they loved me but their reaction was really funny


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> sure didn't Katie have one too?


 
She did they extracted her from it before the live shows started. Didn't know TreyC had a deal?


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Really? Isn't it just the same shower who loved Chicotime too?


 
Ding. Those cunts that voted for Jedward probably voted for Chico too.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> She did they extracted her from it before the live shows started. Didn't know TreyC had a deal?


 
why would they extract Katie but not TreyC?

also TreyC should be out simply for the spelling of her name!


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> Ding. Those cunts that voted for Jedward probably voted for Chico too.


 
aye but who are they, wacky students, easily amused simpletons or ironic hipsters?


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2010)

Just proves why Louie should not be on the programme at all. He is useless and talks and does rubbish the majority of the time.


----------



## keithy (Oct 24, 2010)

Are you confessing, revol?


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> why would they extract Katie but not TreyC?
> 
> also TreyC should be out simply for the spelling of her name!


 
Because they didn't particularly want TreyC in - the wildcard was only in place if they could get Gamu a visa. They couldn't so TreyC was the fallback.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

keithy said:


> Are you confessing, revol?


 
I'd never confess to voting full stop, let alone for Wagner, Jedward or Chico.

Saying that Jedward did have something more ridiculously funny about them than Wagner.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

Geri said:


> They might use this to get rid of Treyc though, as she already has a record deal which is against the rules.


 

Yeah, but so did Katie


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> She did they extracted her from it before the live shows started. Didn't know TreyC had a deal?


 
http://www.unrealitytv.co.uk/x-factor/x-factor-bosses-to-buy-treyc-cohen-out-of-management-deal/


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

flash said:


> Because they didn't particularly want TreyC in - the wildcard was only in place if they could get Gamu a visa. They couldn't so TreyC was the fallback.


 
for shame on them in letting the government off the hook on that, they should have kept Gamu in it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> why would they extract Katie but not TreyC?
> 
> also TreyC should be out simply for the spelling of her name!


 
True, but I'm sure we said the same thing two years ago and she's still here


----------



## flash (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> aye but who are they, wacky students, easily amused simpletons or ironic hipsters?


 
I'd go for the Ironic Hipsters option, off the back of wacky student blogs. There's probably a crowd of Nathan Barley style people in Shoreditch being funded by an off-shore hedge fund that are voting for him, using the students blog to promote the cause.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> True, but I'm sure we said the same thing two years ago and she's still here


 
you've lost me?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2010)

Can someone explain why all the girl viewers hate Katie this time please?

Reminds me of when all the girls hated Noirin from Big Brother and Candy Rain from last year - as a thirty someyhing straight male i cannot fathom the vitriol.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you've lost me?


 
ah it's alright, she was on last year. I thought it was two years ago.  I said last time round she should get the boot just for the stupid spelling of her name (not that that's her fault of course)


----------



## Geri (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Can someone explain why all the girl viewers hate Katie this time please?
> 
> Reminds me of when all the girls hated Noirin from Big Brother and Candy Rain from last year - as a thirty someyhing straight male i cannot fathom the vitriol.


 
I don't think it's just the girls.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Can someone explain why all the girl viewers hate Katie this time please?
> 
> Reminds me of when all the girls hated Noirin from Big Brother and Candy Rain from last year - as a thirty someyhing straight male i cannot fathom the vitriol.


 
I think it's cos the papers did a hatchet job on her and the fact she is obviously a bit of a twat, mix that in with the fact she's thin, young and quite pretty and you've a perfect shit storm.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Can someone explain why all the girl viewers hate Katie this time please?
> 
> Reminds me of when all the girls hated Noirin from Big Brother and Candy Rain from last year - as a thirty someyhing straight male i cannot fathom the vitriol.




Because she's fake and she's the most desperately hungry for fame person that's ever been on there.  She also likes to thing she's original and quirky.  She's not.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I think it's cos the papers did a hatchet job on her and the fact she is obviously a bit of a twat, mix that in with the fact she's thin, young and quite pretty and you've a perfect shit storm.



Thin, young and pretty?

There's plenty that have been on that have been all that and more and they don't get the same reaction

PS:  I didn't like her before I'd even read anything about her, so you can't blame the papers


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> for shame on them in letting the government off the hook on that, they should have kept Gamu in it.



 She tried to claim she'd be shot if she went back to Zimbabwe to live, whilst holidaying there frequently. That is an instant refusal of visa or leave to remain, no other reasons needed.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> She tried to claim she'd be shot if she went back to Zimbabwe to live, whilst holidaying there frequently. That is an instant refusal of visa or leave to remain, no other reasons needed.


 
I couldn't give a fuck about that.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Thin, young and pretty?
> 
> There's plenty that have been on that have been all that and more and they don't get the same reaction
> 
> PS:  I didn't like her before I'd even read anything about her, so you can't blame the papers



I said the mixture of the papers, her obvious twatishness and being young, thin and pretty....


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Can someone explain why all the girl viewers hate Katie this time please?


 
She looks like The Joker.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because she's fake and she's the most desperately hungry for fame person that's ever been on there.  She also likes to thing she's original and quirky.  She's not.


 
but didn't the papers expose most of that, well apart from the fact the twat thinks she's quirky?

if she was a bit of a minger or what not I reckon people wouldn't like her but the wouldn't have the same active hate for her.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> I said the mixture of the papers, her obvious twatishness and being young, thin and pretty....


 
Right, well out of those three, only one counts for me and that's her obvious twatishness. 

As for being pretty, I can't really tell with all the make-up and giant eyelashes


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> She looks like The Joker.


 
she comes across as an utter arsehole but I probably still would...


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because she's fake and she's the most desperately hungry for fame person that's ever been on there.  She also likes to thing she's original and quirky.  She's not.


 
You see, i don't get that at all. She's no more fame hungry than the rest of them, which is admittidly quite a lot. What led you to believe that?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

D'wards said:


> You see, i don't get that at all. She's no more fame hungry than the rest of them, which is admittidly quite a lot. What led you to believe that?


 
have you seen her god awful Sprite sponsored tour video diary?

also she comes across as a bit of a rich spoilt madam.


----------



## METH LAB (Oct 24, 2010)

Cher's good and that bloke that plays his own guitar(matt?) is fair enough... john was allright to but louis f*cked it up for him, the rest of 'em can go f*ck emselves... except mary i suppose. That wagners a joke and that aiden makes me wanna puke he's so plastic and clean cut if it wassant for the slightly tweeky edge he would be the same as joe whats-his-name from last year (puke!)

peace


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> but didn't the papers expose most of that, well apart from the fact the twat thinks she's quirky?
> 
> if she was a bit of a minger or what not I reckon people wouldn't like her but the wouldn't have the same active hate for her.



Yeah, I suppose so.  I kind of forget I read news on the internet occasionally and that's where I found out about her having a TV show, a record deal etc., and came to the conclusion that someone that was doing all that already certainly shouldn't be breaking down in tears with nerves in her solo audition in front of Cheryl, and that's when I decided she was putting on a show and was fake.  She's just too earnest as well. She's desperate.  She has no humility.


----------



## hegley (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Because she's fake and she's the most desperately hungry for fame person that's ever been on there.  She also likes to thing she's original and quirky.  She's not.


Perfect description for Cher also. At least Katie doesn't rap.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

I refuse to watch it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

hegley said:


> Perfect description for Cher also. At least Katie doesn't rap.


 
I don't like Cher either.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I refuse to watch it.


 
oh please do, there's something perversely enjoyable about it.


----------



## madzone (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't like Cher either.


 
Me neither. She has a weird mouth.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't like Cher either.


 
I like her, she at least has something a bit different, most of the others have nothing but singing ability, which is great for talent contests but doesn't a pop star make.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> oh please do, there's something perversely enjoyable about it.


 

But I don't want to puke on my lovely new laptop


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

madzone said:


> Me neither. She has a weird mouth.


 
and a snarly nose, but that's hardly her fault, but her her gangliness (I'm not sure if that's a word...) and peaky-looking face, make me want to feed her up and take her into the sunlight


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and a snarly nose, but that's hardly her fault, but her her gangliness (I'm not sure if that's a word...) and peaky-looking face, make me want to feed her up and take her into the sunlight


 
you would though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> you would though


 
would what?

would, as in, "If you were a man, you would"?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> would what?
> 
> would, as in, "If you were a man, you would"?


 
homophone!!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> homophone!!!


 
I wouldn't fancy her if I were a bloke, and as a non-bloke, I don't fancy her.  I think she's totally unfanciable

Oh yeah, and I hate her limp wrist


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

i would shag both katie and cher, but i wouldn't ring either of them the next day


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> i would shag both katie and cher, but i wouldn't ring either of them the next day


 

What about Rebecca?


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

her too


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> i would shag both katie and cher, but i wouldn't ring either of them the next day


 
yep,

the lucky lasses girls from Belle Amie would probably get a polite text at least.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> her too


 

Trey-C?


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> yep,
> 
> the lucky lasses girls from Belle Amie would probably get a polite text at least.


 
would probably throw one up three of them


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

what lucky lucky lasses having us two wankers considering letting them have sex with us, truly we are generous to a fault.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 24, 2010)

revol68 said:


> what lucky lucky lasses having us two wankers considering letting them have sex with us, truly we are generous to a fault.



How about Mary?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2010)

Did he call the next day?


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

who's that?


----------



## D'wards (Oct 24, 2010)

Why, it's young Katie obviously enjoying herself


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

i'd ruin her


----------



## revol68 (Oct 24, 2010)

strung out said:


> i'd ruin her


 
and they say romance is dead.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry for being lazy but ive been out and missed the results. Can anyone please tell me who went out tonight


----------



## strung out (Oct 24, 2010)

john went out


----------



## strung out (Oct 25, 2010)

what the fuck is wrong with her face?


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 25, 2010)

That really hypnotic. Like waiting for a blowie by Munch's 'The Scream'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 25, 2010)

strung out said:


> what the fuck is wrong with her face?


 
Hungry for fame.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 25, 2010)

If this is what she looks like pre plastic surgery phase what is she going to look like when after her Mel Griffiths phase?


----------



## madzone (Oct 30, 2010)

Katie Weasel must die.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 30, 2010)

madzone said:


> Katie Weasel must die.



She's growing on me, Madz; her singing at least. She's still an annoying twat when she's interviewed. The joys of Sky+...


----------



## badlands (Oct 30, 2010)

cher can sing!


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> She's growing on me, Madz; her singing at least. She's still an annoying twat when she's interviewed. The joys of Sky+...


 
No. Just no.


----------



## flash (Oct 31, 2010)

Just out of interest has anyone noticed the absolute levels of hate being dropped on various contestants from the Digital Spy forums? Cher is getting absolutely epic levels of hate, from not rapping, through to get the so called end of the show "pimp" slot, through to accusations of live effects being added to the track (reverb and autotune). Slightly worrying statement on society.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 31, 2010)

Also, has anyone noticed that if someone turns in a duff performance, all the judges except Danii mention everything except the singing?

"I love your outfit, I love your attitude, I love what you did with your hair, the dancers and everything were fantastic, excellent work"

A load of old shit.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2010)

Katie v Belle Amie then.

I don't really like Katie but I think she's probably a better performer than Belle Amie.  I reckon they're gone.


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't find Belle Amie half as offensive as Katie. If she gets voted out tonight I'll do a little sex wee.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> I don't find Belle Amie half as offensive as Katie. If she gets voted out tonight I'll do a little sex wee.


 
True, but they absolutely murdered Venus last night and that's just not on


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2010)

nipsla said:


> True, but they absolutely murdered Venus last night and that's just not on


 
Yeah, they're shite but that means they'll be gone in a couple of weeks. Katie. Must.Die.


----------



## badlands (Oct 31, 2010)

what did JK say to the judges at the end of the song?

Didn't catch it, but it seemed to get a bit frosty


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2010)

Why isn't there a sniper in the audience?


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh now she's crying ffs


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2010)

Put her out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2010)

ooh Nipsla - I saw you today.... with your mum I think??  If it wasn't you - it was someone who looked very like you with a more mature lady who looked very like the person who looked very like you!

(eta - sorry for non X-Factor related thread)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

Belle Amie will go


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 31, 2010)

ooh DEADLOCK!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2010)

Now it's deadlock I'm not so sure...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

oh, Katie may be going after all


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2010)

what a  swizz.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 31, 2010)

Well there we go.  Katie lives to fight another day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

ah bollox

Stuck with Katie for another week


----------



## madzone (Oct 31, 2010)

Fuck it. Maybe a piano could drop on her backstage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fuck it. Maybe a piano could drop on her backstage.


 


or hit her on the chin


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> or hit her on the chin


 
It could hardly miss it.


----------



## Geri (Oct 31, 2010)

badlands said:


> what did JK say to the judges at the end of the song?
> 
> Didn't catch it, but it seemed to get a bit frosty


 
He said he had misgivings about going on the show or something. But apparently he slagged off Cheryl and Danii and said they knew fuck all about music but he wouldn't mind shagging either of them.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2010)

He's ruined his cred now.


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

yeah, go katie!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> It could hardly miss it.


 

Exactly


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 31, 2010)

flash said:


> Just out of interest has anyone noticed the absolute levels of hate being dropped on various contestants from the Digital Spy forums? Cher is getting absolutely epic levels of hate, from not rapping, through to get the so called end of the show "pimp" slot, through to accusations of live effects being added to the track (reverb and autotune). Slightly worrying statement on society.


 
TBF a lot of people on the Digital Spy forums are a bit peculiar.


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

good to see the hatchet job on wagner in the papers this week didn't work


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

strung out said:


> good to see the hatchet job on wagner in the papers this week didn't work


 

What's he been up to then?

Can't believe he's still in


----------



## strung out (Oct 31, 2010)

it's all lies minnie, don't listen to a word they say about him


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 31, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's he been up to then?
> 
> Can't believe he's still in


 
Nazi atrocities


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 31, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Nazi atrocities





He's Brazilian isn't he.  Is he Dr Mengele's son?


----------



## Gromit (Nov 1, 2010)

Bellamy went last night because 1 mouth is cheaper to feed back at the X-factor house than four. 

My theory 

It's why the groups never last long in the comp.


----------



## strung out (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2010)

strung out said:


>




Ace.  Dermot's gone up in my estimation


----------



## 1927 (Nov 1, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Ace.  Dermot's gone up in my estimation


 
What did he say, i couldn't hear it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2010)

strung out said:


>




lolololololololololol!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> lolololololololololol!


 

what's he say, I haven't got sound up?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 1, 2010)

That is fucking hysterical!!!!!


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 1, 2010)

well ive got sound and i still can't catch what he says. Can someone tell me please


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2010)

1927 said:


> What did he say, i couldn't hear it?



Listen very carefully as he turns away from Katie.


----------



## killer b (Nov 1, 2010)

'good luck cunt'


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 1, 2010)

I clocked that on the night. It made me laugh heartily.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2010)

killer b said:


> 'good luck cunt'


 
Are you winding up?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 1, 2010)

Good luck hun.

But yeah, it does sound like the other.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 1, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Good luck hun.
> 
> But yeah, it does sound like the other.



oh, that's a shame.  I reckon he must have planned it though, he doesn't look the sort to call people hun


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2010)

Only me watching tonight?  

So far Cher was pretty crap (Simon was right re copycat) and Mary sounded very shaky.  Her worst performance I reckon.


----------



## hegley (Nov 6, 2010)

Cher was appalling but Mary not much better.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

bye bye mary. back to the tills.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Kill. Katie.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Kill. Katie.



I was waiting for that


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2010)

Again, shit performance.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

Don't speak? Don't fucking sing.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Kill. Katie.


 
Not keen eh 

Just turned over and saw her....not keen either myself tbh on what I have just seen!


----------



## hegley (Nov 6, 2010)

She's not Cher so that's a plus.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2010)

I've missed it all, too busy filling in a fucking DLA form


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

And now the boy who has the face of a giraffe.

Who the fuck _are _these people?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

What has Cheryl got on her head, it looks like a large spider!


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> And now the boy who has the face of a giraffe.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What has Cheryl got on her head, it looks like a large spider!


 
It is a large spider. Someone should smack it with a bible.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

I am going to have to turn over. This boy is too scary. I am afraid his voice may make my head explode in a Scanners style way


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

I have just discovered that I'm in a minority in this house in my belief that none of the people on x factor can actually sing.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

At least this one can sing in tune. Boring as fuck though.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

he has such awful songs. always really boring and unsuited to his voice, which is pretty soulful.


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

What a strange choice of song(s).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

"A little Lenny Henry" - poor, poor bloke!!


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

louis


----------



## colacubes (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> "A little Lenny Henry" - poor, poor bloke!!



LOL


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Louis is such a fuckwit..


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2010)

Louis " let me think of a male black bloke who makes me smile quick"
Twat 
Hasn't been a good night so far though. And that is all my faves.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

She's like a little lenny henry


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

She's like a little Floella Benjamin?


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

That's one of my favourite songs ever. She just ruined it


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2010)

WTF is Dannii wearing?


----------



## paulhackett (Nov 6, 2010)

She's like Kevin Keegans lovechild


----------



## Frankie Jack (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> I have just discovered that I'm in a minority in this house in my belief that none of the people on x factor can actually sing.


 
This majority of me in this house agrees with you...


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 6, 2010)

rebecca can sing!


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd like to hear the Bob Dylan version of that song...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Is this bloke really foreign.....er....I appear to have entered an alternate universe.


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

I'd let Wagner do bumsecks to me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'd let Wagner do bumsecks to me.


 
You are a bad, bad woman ...would that include rimming?


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2010)

Oh my fucking god!!!!


----------



## madzone (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You are a bad, bad woman ...would that include rimming?


 
Absolutely.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Someone seems to have started to gift wrap Dannii and then run out of wrapping paper...


----------



## Me76 (Nov 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Someone seems to have started to gift wrap Dannii and then run out of wrapping paper...


 
Lol


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Someone seems to have started to gift wrap Dannii and then run out of wrapping paper...


 
It's Christmas - almost


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Oooh Cheryl is moved. This bloke seems to have a good voice but this song is too high for him and it sounds uncomfortable


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

That was a bit meh for me.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

He just destroyed a love song to communism. Cunt


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2010)

i like him. I don't like his trousers though
and cheryl is always 'moved'.  I want someone to make Simon cry


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> He just destroyed a love song to communism. Cunt


 
He just spat in Peggy seegers face.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Geri said:


> That was a bit meh for me.


 
Yeah, I thought it was just too high for him, I mean he seems strong in his upper register but not that strong and it was verging on the screechy at the end for me.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Ooh it's the song from "Armegeddon" isn;t it?!!....I am to excited by that fact aren't I


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 6, 2010)

urgh one of the most oversung xfactor songs EVer


----------



## hegley (Nov 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooh it's the song from "Armegeddon" isn;t it?!!....I am to excited by that fact aren't I


It's a little worrying you knew!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

Who are these children? I feel old now


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 6, 2010)

Jesus, this is bad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 6, 2010)

One of them has really offensive trousers on. Those kind of baggy cropped red ones. Evil!


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

terrible


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

Bite me tiger - don't lick me.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

Everyone was shit tonight.  I feel a bit let down.....


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Everyone was shit tonight.  I feel a bit let down.....


 
That scouse girl was good.


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

reggae theme next week btw


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 6, 2010)

Is it usually better?


----------



## strung out (Nov 6, 2010)

did anyone think that trey-c was a bit like a little whoopi goldberg tonight?


----------



## Geri (Nov 6, 2010)

strung out said:


> did anyone think that trey-c was a bit like a little whoopi goldberg tonight?


 
Racist.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> That scouse girl was good.


 
Actually yes, she was good....


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 6, 2010)

I think Rebecca is amazing. This week she was good but last week she was stunning.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Everyone was shit tonight.  I feel a bit let down.....


 
How dare you!!!1!1

One direction were totally awesome. Especially Harry who was supa cute tonite. OMG DID YOU SEE HIM IN HIS PANTS! In the house. 

If they don't win its a fix. 

/end of teen impression


----------



## bettie (Nov 6, 2010)

The only way to watch x-factor is in conjunction with the Guardian live blog - totally hilarious.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 6, 2010)

bettie said:


> The only way to watch x-factor is in conjunction with the Guardian live blog - totally hilarious.


 
You can fuck off and all. Have you a brooker poster in the bog?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 6, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> That scouse girl was good.



She is good. Sadly they're gonna knock all the proper heart out of her and replace it with a cardboard cut out version.

She had style before it began and that's been slowly eroded as the weeks have gone on.

Everyone else is a waste of time.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 6, 2010)

She sounds like she needs a really good blow of her nose to me.

I can't understand all this wow recording artist shit they keep spouting. Serious? She's so nasal i'm looking for tampon strings to be hanging from her snoze.


----------



## Voley (Nov 6, 2010)

I like Rebecca. All the others bug me now.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Rebecca is ok. Better of a bad bunch but not exactly brilliant. 

This is the best version of that song by miles


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

Wand Erection are going to win. Already been decided. The panel all said how fab they were, even though they were out of tune and just looked like a karaoke turn by the most popular boys at the school disco.

Matt & Rebecca are more or less the only ones I can stomach - they're different to the rest & I could just watch them all night. 

Mrs. S☼I has banned me from commenting on the performers. I get ever so spiteful and it spoils it for her.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Wand Erection are going to win. Already been decided. The panel all said how fab they were, even though they were out of tune and just looked like a karaoke turn by the most popular boys at the school disco.
> 
> Matt & Rebecca are more or less the only ones I can stomach - they're different to the rest & I could just watch them all night.
> 
> Mrs. S☼I has banned me from commenting on the performers. I get ever so spiteful and it spoils it for her.



Is she mad? Or some kind of hippy? The _only _reason to watch X Factor is to be spiteful.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is she mad? Or some kind of hippy? The _only _reason to watch X Factor is to be spiteful.



No, she's very lovely and doesn't believe in being nasty. One of her only faults. 

Funny, she's nice about everyone cos she sees whatever tiny good somebody might have even though they might be mainly a colossal cunt; people  disappoint me so much cos not enough of them try to be nicer, me included.

Anyway, Cher - what a fucking bitch-skull!


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2010)

NVP said:


> I like Rebecca. All the others bug me now.


 
Rebecca and Paige are the only ones who don't bug me. I keep expecting Paige to go every week.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> Rebecca and Paige are the only ones who don't bug me. I keep expecting Paige to go every week.



Oh aye, I like Paije too.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> No, she's very lovely and doesn't believe in being nasty. One of her only faults.
> 
> Funny, she's nice about everyone cos she sees whatever tiny good somebody might have even though they might be mainly a colossal cunt; people  disappoint me so much cos not enough of them try to be nicer, me included.



Like I said. Hippy.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

Gromit said:


> She sounds like she needs a really good blow of her nose to me.
> 
> I can't understand all this wow recording artist shit they keep spouting. Serious? She's so nasal i'm looking for tampon strings to be hanging from her snoze.



It's not nasal. You can't sing like that through your nose.

It's really fucking hard to sing well, after a few day's rehearsal, on stage in front of thousands of people etc. etc. You're talking like it's a piece of piss.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> It's not nasal. You can't sing like that through your nose.
> 
> It's really fucking hard to sing well, after a few day's rehearsal, on stage in front of thousands of people etc. etc. You're talking like it's a piece of piss.


 
Enough people manage it.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> Enough people manage it.



Do they? Without a lot of work? I'd not noticed that.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> Do they? Without a lot of work? I'd not noticed that.



It's a particularly low standard this time. There have been enough series where there are people who can actually fucking sing. Not everyone gets loads of time to practice before a show but there are people who have enough talent to manage it. This lot are truly pants. They get a week to learn ONE song.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

I never watched it much before. I think Rebecca is really very good. And I liked Matt this week. I don't think much of the others, apart from Mary. But I still know it's hard to sing well, in tune, with character, power, range and nuance - some of the songs they're given are actually pretty hard to sing.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> I never watched it much before. I think Rebecca is really very good. And I liked Matt this week. I don't think much of the others, apart from Mary. But I still know it's hard to sing well, in tune, with character, power, range and nuance - some of the songs they're given are actually pretty hard to sing.


 
But they want to be professional singers. Some of them already ARE professional singers. If they can't hack it they shouldn't be doing it. If they can't learn _one _song to performance standard in a whole week then god help them.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2010)

"Paige - you remind me of Lenny Henry!"

ffs


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> But they want to be professional singers. Some of them already ARE professional singers. If they can't hack it they shouldn't be doing it. If they can't learn _one _song to performance standard in a whole week then god help them.


 
Alright, James Brown, calm it.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Alright, James Brown, calm it.



Shut it you slaaaaag 

I have a very valid point *sniffs haughtily and walks away*


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> Shut it you slaaaaag
> 
> I have a very valid point *sniffs haughtily and walks away*


 
The last time you sang top C in front of millions of TV viewers, you wet yourself, if I recollect correctly. That guilty little pool of yellow collecting around your microphone stand, while you stood there clutching at your crotch. I've still got it on video. You were shit.


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Wookey said:


> The last time you sang top C in front of millions of TV viewers, you wet yourself, if I recollect correctly. That guilty little pool of yellow collecting around your microphone stand, while you stood there clutching at your crotch. I've still got it on video. You were shit.


 
That wasn't wee, it was cum. I was ace.


----------



## Wookey (Nov 7, 2010)

madzone said:


> That wasn't wee, it was cum. I was ace.


 
You know I wondered why you lit a ciggy afterwards...


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Wookey said:


> You know I wondered why you lit a ciggy afterwards...


 
And I don't even smoke


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 7, 2010)

^  ^


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2010)

Ooooooooooooooooooohhhhh


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

Kill. Her.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Fucking Wagner


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Oh well - TreyC is toast as the judges all seem to love Katie ffs


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Oh well - TreyC is toast as the judges all seem to love Katie ffs


 
It's bizarre.


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2010)

Mary and Wagner were both shit last night. I'm not a Katie Weasel fan and I think misspelt Tracy is boring but at least they sang in tune and you could hear them over the backing track.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> It's bizarre.



But she hasn't got a thread.  Or something


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Mary and Wagner were both shit last night. I'm not a Katie Weasel fan and I think misspelt Tracy is boring but at least they sang in tune and you could hear them over the backing track.



Wagner was so out of tune it was ridiculous.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2010)

Give up on the Weasel


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Katie just made a bit of cock up


----------



## madzone (Nov 7, 2010)

They're both shit - can't they both go?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2010)

It'll have to be one this week, the other next week, then hopefully Wagner


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2010)

nipsla said:


> Wagner was so out of tune it was ridiculous.


 
As he is every week. I think the judges tactic of not slagging him off and hoping the public get rid is failing badly. 

I thought Mary was bobbins too though. She was out of her comfort zone for style of song and it didn't work. She looked awkward, pissed off and sang badly. Maybe she has too much of a thread...


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2010)

I think sitting down saying sod it and pulling a ffs face at the end won't have helped with the judges.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2010)

oooh... who's Cheryl gonna send... the spanner... oooh refusing!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 7, 2010)

eh?  What happened to going to Cheryl last so she could send it to deadlock?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 7, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I think sitting down saying sod it and pulling a ffs face at the end won't have helped with the judges.


 

all part of her drama queen look-at-me act innit


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Controversial.  Stewards inquiry anyone?


----------



## Looby (Nov 7, 2010)

Dermot must have been told to discount her vote completely.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> eh?  What happened to going to Cheryl last so she could send it to deadlock?


 
Dermot wouldn't allow it.


----------



## flash (Nov 7, 2010)

And there's my £5 gone, which looked great value for a couple of weeks. If I'd had a Betfair account, I could have traded out and locked in a profit. Who do I back now? It looks like a three horse race, Cher, One Direction & Matt? (realistically I can back two of them as they are all better than 2/1 and still make a profit).


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 7, 2010)

So who went through then?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 7, 2010)

Red Cat said:


> So who went through then?



TreyC was sent home.


----------



## hegley (Nov 7, 2010)

And Digital Spy forums have fair imploded with fury, lol.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 7, 2010)

flash said:


> And there's my £5 gone, which looked great value for a couple of weeks. If I'd had a Betfair account, I could have traded out and locked in a profit. Who do I back now? It looks like a three horse race, Cher, One Direction & Matt? (realistically I can back two of them as they are all better than 2/1 and still make a profit).


 
I would say Rebecca has a chance.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 7, 2010)

Anyway we could get a leak on the voting patterns? would certainly help with the betting!

I reckon they should get Rebecca to sing Roads by Portishead, that could be great, but a bit too left field for the itv audience.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2010)

I didn't think Treyc sang that well in the sing off, I really like the song but she didn't do it justice. She was a million times better than that witch Katie though.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I reckon they should get Rebecca to sing Roads by Portishead, that could be great, but a bit too left field for the itv audience.



She should just sing "Strange fruit" and leave the show, and rush straight into the arms of Madonna's label or something.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> I didn't think Treyc sang that well in the sing off, I really like the song but she didn't do it justice. She was a million times better than that witch Katie though.


 
Trouble is Treyc is utterly without personality compared to the others; no mean feat for this show.


----------



## Geri (Nov 7, 2010)

What can you tell of someone's personality from the couple of minutes you get at the end of their song though?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 7, 2010)

Geri said:


> What can you tell of someone's personality from the couple of minutes you get at the end of their song though?



I meant in terms of singing. She's a good singer but in no way distinctive.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 7, 2010)

flash said:


> And there's my £5 gone, which looked great value for a couple of weeks. If I'd had a Betfair account, I could have traded out and locked in a profit. Who do I back now? It looks like a three horse race, Cher, One Direction & Matt? (realistically I can back two of them as they are all better than 2/1 and still make a profit).


 
Put a tenner on Wanger. He's only there for the populist vote. The viewing public have tired of this kind of shit and suddenly the scales have fallen from their eyes from the last seasons (series). The now know they can manipulate the vote.

Matt will be the worthy winner, but if you are going to run a competition based on popularity, and have those results stand, then each way of Wanger if a cert. So fill yer boots.

And if you want to go big balls, the last three will be - Matt, Whassername Waissel and Wanger. So go each way and fill yer boots


----------



## 1927 (Nov 8, 2010)

What the fuck is wagner still doing there? And Aiden ruined that song, why does everyone rave about him soh? muc


----------



## strung out (Nov 8, 2010)

wagner is still there because it's funny. amusing seeing the hatchet jobs in all the papers over the last couple of weeks. simon's obviously had a word...


----------



## flash (Nov 9, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Put a tenner on Wanger. He's only there for the populist vote. The viewing public have tired of this kind of shit and suddenly the scales have fallen from their eyes from the last seasons (series). The now know they can manipulate the vote.
> 
> Matt will be the worthy winner, but if you are going to run a competition based on popularity, and have those results stand, then each way of Wanger if a cert. So fill yer boots.
> 
> And if you want to go big balls, the last three will be - Matt, Whassername Waissel and Wanger. So go each way and fill yer boots


 
Thanks for the opinions. Matt's coming close to hitting even money this week so I think a cover will be being placed, with winnings from when David Haye buries Audley at the weekend. Wagner is now unbelievably best priced 33/1 with any of the big three with 1/3 of the odds each way for 1st and 2nd.  Incidentally he's now above Katie and Paige despite Cowell and Cheryl trying to bury him in the Mirror almost daily. Katie is 11/10 favourite to take the axe next Sunday, Wagner bizarrely is 7/2 (if he ends bottom 2 he is gone), Paige is now 9/2.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2010)

flash said:


> Thanks for the opinions. Matt's coming close to hitting even money this week so I think a cover will be being placed, with winnings from when David Haye buries Audley at the weekend. Wagner is now unbelievably best priced 33/1 with any of the big three with 1/3 of the odds each way for 1st and 2nd.  Incidentally he's now above Katie and Paige despite Cowell and Cheryl trying to bury him in the Mirror almost daily. Katie is 11/10 favourite to take the axe next Sunday, Wagner bizarrely is 7/2 (if he ends bottom 2 he is gone), Paige is now 9/2.


 
I emailed Paddy Power as they are the best at these kind of novelty bets. Here's what they said...

"Thank you for contacting Paddy Power Customer Support.

Our trading department has informed me that we can offer the following on your selection:



66/1    Matt Cardle 1st; Katie Waissel 2nd; Wagner 3rd"

So there you go. Put yer tenner on that. PM me if you want to place it though as its not on the site.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 9, 2010)

Double post!


----------



## bigbry (Nov 10, 2010)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-told-majority-verdict-Cheryl-Cole-vote.htmlAccording to the Daily Mail (yes I know) Treyc Cohen got three times as many votes as Katie Waissel ! No wonder Cheryl Cole 'bottled it' - it was the only way they could keep the (alleged) highly favoured Katie Waissel in it.

Glad I don't really follow it - just have to watch it 'cos 'she who must be obeyed' likes to watch it.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-1328268/X-FACTOR-2010-Dermot-told-majority-verdict-Cheryl-Cole-vote.html

eta:- forgot the link


----------



## Gromit (Nov 11, 2010)

bigbry said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-told-majority-verdict-Cheryl-Cole-vote.htmlAccording to the Daily Mail (yes I know) Treyc Cohen got three times as many votes as Katie Waissel ! No wonder Cheryl Cole 'bottled it' - it was the only way they could keep the (alleged) highly favoured Katie Waissel in it.
> 
> Glad I don't really follow it - just have to watch it 'cos 'she who must be obeyed' likes to watch it.
> 
> ...


 
Irrelevant argument imo.

Both are going out (never to be heard of again) sooner or later. 
Does it really matter who goes first at this stage of the comp?

TBH they've done Treyc a favour. One less week of stress and hard work all for nothing.


----------



## madzone (Nov 13, 2010)

They were all shit.


----------



## badlands (Nov 13, 2010)

madzone said:


> They were all shit.



^ ^ ^ ^

this,

plus no-one sang Daniel


----------



## zoooo (Nov 13, 2010)

I expected someone to sing that Ewan McGregor Moulin Rouge love song. Maybe none of them were good enough.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree.  This was the worst week ever, although the fact that I can't stand Elton John songs may have had something to do with it


----------



## Gromit (Nov 13, 2010)

Katie and Paige will go this week. 

Katie first. 

Paige and Aiden in the sing off.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

I thought only one was going this week?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I expected someone to sing that Ewan McGregor Moulin Rouge love song. Maybe none of them were good enough.



Danyl Johnson did it last year.


----------



## hegley (Nov 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Paige and Aiden in the sing off.



I'll eat Matt Cardle's hat if Aiden's in the sing-off.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2010)

hegley said:


> I'll eat Matt Cardle's hat if Aiden's in the sing-off.



I think Mary might have eaten it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2010)

Geri said:


> I thought only one was going this week?


 


hegley said:


> I'll eat Matt Cardle's hat if Aiden's in the sing-off.


 
I heard that it was a surprise shock double boot. Such a surprise that someone made sure to tell the press.

If it is a double boot who else would be in the sing off?

Not Mary or Wagner just yet. Their support is too big despite poor performances.


----------



## hegley (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd guess voting looks a bit like this:

Matt, Rebecca, Cher

1D, Aiden

Mary, Wagner

Paije, Katie


----------



## rekil (Nov 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think Mary might have eaten it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm guessing that the voting is like this:


1D - Teenage girls voting 20 times each
Matt - The people's favourite, but  they only vote once
Rebecca - The people's runner up / black vote
Cher - The people who buy Cheryl Cole tracks
Mary, Wagner - Irish vote married with the we like her cause she's one of us vrs the ironic students vote.
Aiden - The gay vote?
Paije - The cinema workers vote
Katie - The Lady GaGa fans vote


----------



## beeboo (Nov 14, 2010)

Surely Katie has to go this week - she's bound to be bottom two, and after last week's controversy, they can't save her again.  Unless that is she's up against Wagner, in which case they could legitimately ditch the comedy act.


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

I think the standard is _so _low this time that it would be fair comment on the shiteness of the show if Wagner won.


----------



## madamv (Nov 14, 2010)

The way some of them were singing Elton Johns songs!  I never considered him a good singer, more a good writer.  Who knew?!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2010)

Surely it must be Katie out now in a sing off with Aiden


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2010)

I reckon Katie is gone, I don't think they will vote Aiden out. Katie is a stroppy pain in the fucking arse.


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

Katie will die


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2010)

madzone said:


> Katie will die


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2010)

What an odd performance by Aiden. He has a horrible afflcition to his singing which has always got on my tits, but tonight was just odd, odd, odd!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2010)

Kayie was much better in sing off, butr no way she will survive - the papers/ girl voters will go spare if kaite is saved again


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

Deadlock!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2010)

Deadlock!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Nov 14, 2010)

katie sings so well when she's not doing novelty bollocks like last night. i actually really like her voice.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2010)

YES!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2010)

gosh!!


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

Wtf?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2010)

You are shitting me


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2010)

Well fuck me!

No one can moan this week though, was done purely on votes


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2010)

im sorry but FIX or what. this is such a load of utter crap


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Fucking hell, I was sure the Weasel was out.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not a fan of Aiden and I think Katie is quite good really - not sure why she's so unpopular - but surprised she went through..


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

I think that Katie's going to have some sort of nervous breakdown before she gets voted off. She looks done for.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 14, 2010)

How the fuck is Wagner still in there and is it coincidence that Louis has had the joke act two years in a row?


----------



## strung out (Nov 14, 2010)

well done katie!


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

I didn't see it last night. Was Wagner any good?


----------



## colacubes (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> I didn't see it last night. Was Wagner any good?



He was just about in tune and just about sang all the words.  So for him, yes


----------



## Wookey (Nov 14, 2010)

Loved Katie's last song, she is earning a fan base now - glad the Blackpool Gurner's gone north, didn't he have a funny shape???


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

nipsla said:


> He was just about in tune and just about sang all the words.  So for him, yes


 
Good man. 

Part of me does think it'd funny if he won. there's only Rebecca that I like in it now.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2010)

strung out said:


> katie sings so well when she's not doing novelty bollocks like last night. i actually really like her voice.



As estabished by Jay Kay, and the fact Cheryl has never heard Crocodile Rock shows she knows fuck all about music. If they let Katie choose her own music each week she'd do so much better.

I really think the judges know fuck all - fancy making Paije sing Crocodile Rock, poor sod. He should have done Tiny Dancer or Philadelphia Freedom, or I guess thats why they call it the blues.

Its defo a mistake having the judges be mentors, makes no sense at all - surely a judge should be impartial, isn't that the defination of a judge?


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

Katie was better in the sing off, I thought, but obviously the public had already voted by then. Maybe Aidan's fans were complacent or something.

I dunno, I've never understood the way the public vote on these things, especially since the year Leon Jackson beat Rhydian!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 14, 2010)

strung out said:


> well done katie!



Hear Hear!

I like her hair and cute little sticky out ears and big chin.


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

D'wards said:


> I really think the judges know fuck all - fancy making Paije sing Crocodile Rock, poor sod. He should have done Tiny Dancer or Philadelphia Freedom, or I guess thats why they call it the blues.


 
It's a real shame it wasn't Danii who had never heard it.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 14, 2010)

hegley said:


> I'll eat Matt Cardle's hat if Aiden's in the sing-off.


 
Get chomping.


----------



## Voley (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh bloody hell. I'm A Celebrity's on now. What has become of me?


----------



## magneze (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> I didn't see it last night. Was Wagner any good?


His best performance for weeks.


----------



## hegley (Nov 14, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Get chomping.



Duly chomping.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 14, 2010)

hegley said:


> Duly chomping.


 
Photographic evidence, please!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh bloody hell. I'm A Celebrity's on now. What has become of me?


 
I know.... I've even watched some of The Apprentice this year... things have really gone downhill here too ....


----------



## Geri (Nov 14, 2010)

NVP said:


> Oh bloody hell. I'm A Celebrity's on now. What has become of me?


 
Stacy Solomon is on it!


----------



## girasol (Nov 14, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm not a fan of Aiden and I think Katie is quite good really - not sure why she's so unpopular - but surprised she went through..


 
Not sure either.  Apparently she's a 'drama queen' - she just seems like an expressive sort of person to me.  The press always pick a villain though, this year they picked her.  Her voice isn't bad either!


----------



## Laney (Nov 14, 2010)

Someone needs to interfere in this charade for the sake of Katie's mental well-being  
She's literally tortured on live television on a weekly basis.


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2010)

Poor Aiden. He was so purty.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 14, 2010)

Bloody hell, I got the timing wrong and tuned in just to see Aiden's highlights montage.  WTF?  Can't believe he got fewer votes than the Weasel.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2010)

Wagner really needs to piss off. It's just silly.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Poor Aiden. He was so purty.


 
I think however much I try to convince myself that I liked his rather unusual singing style, the fact remains I basically just liked him cos he was purty.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 14, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I think however much I try to convince myself that I liked his rather unusual singing style, the fact remains I basically just liked him cos he was purty.


 
Hehehe.
He was better than Wagner, at least!


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Poor Aiden. He was so purty.


 
Noooooooo he has the face of a giraffe


----------



## METH LAB (Nov 14, 2010)

who went out this week?


----------



## madzone (Nov 14, 2010)

METH LAB said:


> who went out this week?


 
Aiden


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 14, 2010)

i just think its really odd that Katie's pretty much always utterly shit on the main show and is given the crappest songs, and then all of a sudden, in  the sing off, she's suddenly really good


----------



## hegley (Nov 14, 2010)

madzone said:


> Noooooooo he has the face of a giraffe


 
A purty giraffe.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 14, 2010)

beeboo said:


> I think however much I try to convince myself that I liked his rather unusual singing style, the fact remains I basically just liked him cos he was purty.


 
I think I did too. So puuurddyyyy


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2010)

It looked like Aidan was struggling to toe the corporate line. I get the feeling there's a lot he wanted to say.

Konnie Huq's awful, isn't she? No doubt she'll get a bollocking for telling Aidan, "don't worry - there's plenty other ways to be a success apart from X-Factor" - exactly the opposite of what Cowell Corps want the viewers to believe.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It looked like Aidan was struggling to toe the corporate line. I get the feeling there's a lot he wanted to say.
> 
> Konnie Huq's awful, isn't she? No doubt she'll get a bollocking for telling Aidan, "don't worry - there's plenty other ways to be a success apart from X-Factor" - exactly the opposite of what Cowell Corps want the viewers to believe.


 
Yeah, he will be ranting in Heat soon I think.

Konnie is absolutely dreadful, you could tell Seal was deeply unimpressed with her. She has the eloquence of a toddler.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 14, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Konnie is absolutely dreadful, you could tell Seal was deeply unimpressed with her. She has the eloquence of a toddler.



I mean, it's not difficult to see what Charlie Brooker sees in her - if you discount the nasal voice and inept presenting, she's not too daft and she's quite bonny. But I reckon he'll get bored of her. You can imagine there'll be a time where the conversation will just run out.


----------



## Looby (Nov 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I mean, it's not difficult to see what Charlie Brooker sees in her - if you discount the nasal voice and inept presenting, she's not too daft and she's quite bonny. But I reckon he'll get bored of her. You can imagine there'll be a time where the conversation will just run out.


 
I don't dislike her and i've heard she's actually really intelligent but her presenting skills are bobbins.


----------



## girasol (Nov 15, 2010)

Hellsbells said:


> i just think its really odd that Katie's pretty much always utterly shit on the main show and is given the crappest songs, and then all of a sudden, in  the sing off, she's suddenly really good


 
I think this is why:



D'wards said:


> As estabished by Jay Kay, and the fact Cheryl has never heard Crocodile Rock shows she knows fuck all about music. If they let Katie choose her own music each week she'd do so much better.
> 
> I really think the judges know fuck all - fancy making Paije sing Crocodile Rock, poor sod. He should have done Tiny Dancer or Philadelphia Freedom, or I guess thats why they call it the blues.
> 
> Its defo a mistake having the judges be mentors, makes no sense at all - surely a judge should be impartial, isn't that the defination of a judge?


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 15, 2010)

Interesting thread over on DS - http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/ showthread.php?t=1387735

Someone's getting very good information regarding the overnight voting, looks like some folk have made quite a bit of cash following them (betting on Aiden to go at 26/1!)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 15, 2010)

Laney said:


> Someone needs to interfere in this charade for the sake of Katie's mental well-being
> She's literally tortured on live television on a weekly basis.


 
Yeah, but it's all good publicity


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Nov 15, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I mean, it's not difficult to see what Charlie Brooker sees in her - if you discount the nasal voice and inept presenting, she's not too daft and she's quite bonny. But I reckon he'll get bored of her. You can imagine there'll be a time where the conversation will just run out.


 *crosses fingers*

i miss bitter, single Charlie...


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Why is Matt singing like that?


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

i missed him. what was it like? did i miss anyone else?


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

No - you've only missed him so far. He went all shouty and raspy and odd.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2010)

Bad song choice.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

what did he sing?


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Come together


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 20, 2010)

erm....the Beatles didn't sing Imagine


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Blimey Cher's quite good tonight


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> erm....the Beatles didn't sing Imagine


 
pfff, details


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2010)

Louis will point this out and the response will be 'one of the beatles did' 

Matt was shite too.

Beatles theme has made me all grumpy.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 20, 2010)

Matt got better, the start was poor.

I'm just waiting for Cheryl to fart again.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

rebecca is so dull


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> rebecca is so dull


 
Yes.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> Matt got better, the start was poor.
> 
> I'm just waiting for Cheryl to fart again.


 
Cheryl farted on telly?

Rebecca needs to do a more exciting number, the ballads are getting a bit dull.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

mary, rebecca and wand erection need to get booted out sharpish


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

katie is doing help i think. yet another woeful song choice for her i expect.


----------



## Geri (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Mary is singing Shirley Bassey, not The Beatles.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 20, 2010)

[in response to sparklefish]


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Watching with a 6 minute delay; my God Rebecca is hideously flat


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

I can't even remember what Mary just sang


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

me either


----------



## Me76 (Nov 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> mary, rebecca and wand erection need to get booted out sharpish


 
Wand Erection are going to the end Simon won't have it any other way.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not enjoying this week.  It's about as exciting as watching last week's Elton John bollox


----------



## Badger Kitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Mary is so cruise ship/Great Yarmouth Pier


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

at last paije has got a song he's suited to singing instead of the usual wacky bollocks


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

FFS   

Someone should lock Louis Walsh up


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

this is amazing. wagner doing hey jude definitely the highlight of the evening.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> this is amazing. wagner doing hey jude definitely the highlight of the evening.


 
funny as fuck, loved his hippy hippy shake


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Fuck off Cheryl, you chippy twat.


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

that performance will go down in history


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

Where did Cheryl's comments about council estates come from??    What have I missed?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> that performance will go down in history


 

I couldn't watch it.  Hearing it was bad enough


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice backpedal Wagner


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 20, 2010)

well that took the wind out of her sails


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

mysterygirl said:


> Where did Cheryl's comments about council estates come from??    What have I missed?


 
Just googled and come across this

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/11/20/x-factor-wagner-rants-cheryl-cole-is-a-council-estate-girl-who-got-lucky-115875-22726547/


----------



## strung out (Nov 20, 2010)

great comeback from wagner. fuck off cheryl.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 20, 2010)

Was watching the news yesterday morning and apparently he's been chucked out of the house 'cos he's winding them all up.... (sorry if this has already been mentioned somewhere)..


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Just googled and come across this
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/11/20/x-factor-wagner-rants-cheryl-cole-is-a-council-estate-girl-who-got-lucky-115875-22726547/



Thank you 
I understand now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Was watching the news yesterday morning and apparently he's been chucked out of the house 'cos he's winding them all up.... (sorry if this has already been mentioned somewhere)..


 
According to him, he left as he couldn't handle the rest of them

I'd imagine the original story is more true

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/top-stories/2010/11/20/x-factor-wagner-rants-cheryl-cole-is-a-council-estate-girl-who-got-lucky-115875-22726547/


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

Ooooh the candy floss is gone


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2010)

I bet Wagner can be a right nasty cunt, his backtracking on his comments was clearly bollocks. He was having a pissed up rant and got caught.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2010)

Wagner sounds like a troll singing his favourite Arnie quotes.


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't like him.  I reckon sparkle's right, I bet he can be really nasty.  ICK!


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Wagner sounds like a troll singing his favourite Arnie quotes.


 
Hahaha.


----------



## Looby (Nov 20, 2010)

WTF is Dannii going on about? She slags off one trick ponies then has a go at people that can be versatile. 

I fucking hate Dannii with her stupid miss-spelled name.


----------



## madzone (Nov 20, 2010)

mysterygirl said:


> I don't like him.  I reckon sparkle's right, I bet he can be really nasty.  ICK!


 
So can Cheryl Cole. Saccharin coated bimbo.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I fucking hate Dannii with her stupid miss-spelled name.



and her desperation to be some kind of Roman goddess with her one shoulder strap numbers and her immovable forehead


----------



## mysterygirl (Nov 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> So can Cheryl Cole. Saccharin coated bimbo.


 
Fair point.  Im not her biggest fan either.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

mysterygirl said:


> Fair point.  Im not her biggest fan either.


 
with her fake hair and orange tan


----------



## Gromit (Nov 20, 2010)

The journos this year are worse than election spin doctors doing their best to smear as many competitors that they can. 

I'd take the Wager story with a large pinch of salt. They've obviously taken an innocent throw away comment, the sort we all occasionally make and not really mean with any sort of venom, and blown it all out of proportion.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2010)

Gromit said:


> The journos this year are worse than election spin doctors doing their best to smear as many competitors that they can.
> 
> I'd take the Wager story with a large pinch of salt. They've obviously taken an innocent throw away comment, the sort we all occasionally make and not really mean with any sort of venom, and blown it all out of proportion.


 

I'd never even heard about it 'til Cheryl mentioned it


----------



## beeboo (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh god why am I still watching this?

Matt - what's with the gravelly voice stuff - doesn't work, stick to warbling the girls' songs
Cher - boring, boring
One Direction - carried by the backing track as usual
Rebecca - unusually rubbish
Mary - cruise ship belter, dull
Wagner - beyond a joke
Katie - desperate

But Paije I thought was really good this week and still gets mediocre comments from the judges.  

Thank god I had it recorded so I could fast forward through it in about twenty minutes and waste slightly less of my life.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2010)

Paije was the best this week - really looked like he was into what he was singing rather than remembering how to "perform" to ensure maximum votes, like that dead-eyed bobblehead cunt Cher. (Although I'd still pay to watch Rebecca sing the phone book in a smoky jazz club.)


----------



## Voley (Nov 21, 2010)

I think I want Wagner to win now.


----------



## DRINK? (Nov 21, 2010)

"The comments Cheryl was referring to were printed by The Mirror earlier this week, who quoted Wagner describing the singer as "a girl from a council estate who got lucky". And when Wagner began his defence with the line "I didn't know the guy was a journalist", we all prepared ourselves for the most awkward two minutes in the history of television.

Fortunately the Brazilian beast saved the day with his exceptional charm, stating:

"I said Cheryl is a role model, I believe she grew up on a council estate, and many people who live there don't believe they can achieve better. You did because you are beautiful, you are talented."

Well done to Wagner for having more grace than Cheryl Cole ever will. Bringing her beef up in front of millions of viewers was the most mindless thing she could have done, but we're glad she did just to see her embarrassed and put in her place by a 54-year-old ex P.E. teacher who can hardly string two words of English together"


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Well done to Wagner for having more grace than Cheryl Cole ever will. Bringing her beef up in front of millions of viewers was the most mindless thing she could have done, but we're glad she did just to see her embarrassed and put in her place by a 54-year-old ex P.E. teacher who can hardly string two words of English together"



Exactly. Fucking mutt. The wife's all "I like Cheryl - she seems lovely". But I'm all about the gggggggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbitch.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

DRINK? said:


> Fortunately the Brazilian beast saved the day with his exceptional charm,
> 
> Well done to Wagner for having more grace than Cheryl Cole ever will. Bringing her beef up in front of millions of viewers was the most mindless thing she could have done, but we're glad she did just to see her embarrassed and put in her place by a 54-year-old ex P.E. teacher who can hardly string two words of English together"


 
The more i think about this (thanks to the above) the more i think it was staged managed.


Cheryl bring up your beef.
Wagner here is your carefully prepared eloquent response. Memorise the lines better than your lyrics you hear?
Dermot here is what is going to happen so that you let Wager reply rather than playing peacekeeper yourself.
Cheryl act all appeased.

If all goes well we'll get some more column inches out of this as well as some interesting airtime.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

NVP said:


> I think I want Wagner to win now.


 
If only to upset Simon I want him to.

This year's equivalent to Rage Against the Machine denying Simon Chrimbo Number 1 last year.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Oh god why am I still watching this?
> 
> Matt - what's with the gravelly voice stuff - doesn't work, stick to warbling the girls' songs
> Cher - boring, boring
> ...


 
Nicely summed up. I agree with it all except for the Matt bit. I thought he sang alright and was getting sick of them giving him squeaky high pitched songs every single frigging week.


----------



## hegley (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to eat Matt's hat if Cher's in the bottom two!!

(Hoping this will have the same effect it had on Aiden ... )


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

If it was down to me Mary and Cher would go based on this week's performances. 

Wager in for comedy value. 

However the only certainty is that Matt and 1D are safe.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

mary and paige in the sing off i reckon


----------



## beeboo (Nov 21, 2010)

Gromit said:
			
		

> However the only certainty is that Matt and 1D are safe.


 
Yup, other than those two, any of the rest could be bottom two.  I'm hoping Paije gets through - he seems to be getting a lot of acknowledgement that he performed well last night, hopefully that will transfer to votes.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

beeboo said:


> Yup, other than those two, any of the rest could be bottom two.  I'm hoping Paije gets through - he seems to be getting a lot of acknowledgement that he performed well last night, hopefully that will transfer to votes.


 
Looked away from the screen and just listened to him last night and he has the recording voice of a 40 yr old soul legend who has been around the block.

Look back and there is this cheeky, chubby, sweet, smiley 20 yr old and the illusion is shattered.

Come back in 20 years when he has been doing pub n clubs, paying bitter child support to several mothers and a drink or drugs dependancy... then i'll be happy seeing him perform.

Know what i mean?


----------



## beeboo (Nov 21, 2010)

Personally I like the combo of the soul voice with his younger 'cheeky' persona, it works.  I think both his stage presence and vocal performance is improving as the weeks go on.  He hasn't got the momentum behind him to make him a winner, but I think he deserves to be in the competition.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

so, it turns out katie waissel's 81 year old gran is a £250 an hour call girl


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

Just found out why "The Boys" [Voiceover voice] did so well this week.

Danni wasn't around to mentor them.

They should pray that she jets off to france for three days every week.


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> so, it turns out katie waissel's 81 year old gran is a £250 an hour call girl


 
It only makes me love her more.

Wish i had a hooker gran in the family.


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> so, it turns out katie waissel's 81 year old gran is a £250 an hour call girl


 
Is or was?


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

still is!


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

in the daily mail, so it must be true... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ed-250-hour-prostitute.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2010)

has Cowell gone too far this time putting people in uniform on the stage to publicise his charity single? Apart from the fact it's a godawful cover


----------



## Me76 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good for her. If I could earn that type if money at 82 I wouldn't be complaining.


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

Why won't Katie dieeeeeeeeeee


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

loooooool


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2010)

The judges will save Cher.


----------



## hegley (Nov 21, 2010)

hegley said:


> I'm going to eat Matt's hat if Cher's in the bottom two!!
> 
> (Hoping this will have the same effect it had on Aiden ... )


 

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

cracking stuff. shame paije is gonna go now, after his best performance.


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2010)

hegley said:


> I'm going to eat Matt's hat if Cher's in the bottom two!!
> 
> (Hoping this will have the same effect it had on Aiden ... )


 
.....


----------



## OneStrike (Nov 21, 2010)

Lol at this, they didn't even let Wagner sing on the single (unless there was some other reason).  Paige deserves to stay but they will keep Cher.


----------



## beeboo (Nov 21, 2010)

There goes Paije then.


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't think he'll be going back to cleaning in the cinema somehow.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

paije is my favourite singer this year i reckon


----------



## DexterTCN (Nov 21, 2010)

She seems to have a penis under the grey trousers.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

come on louis, grow some balls and send cher home


----------



## madzone (Nov 21, 2010)

Who the fuck does cheryl cole think she is? I want to smack her pompous little face.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 21, 2010)

He's about twenty million times better than her.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

louis bottled it


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2010)

So predictable.


----------



## hegley (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> come on louis, grow some balls and send cher home



He's such a tosser for saying "I've always supported Paije ... " and then not saving him.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 21, 2010)

Minime is very pissed off that Wagner is still in and Aiden and now Paige have gone. She says she isn't going to watch it anymore. It's ridiculous but then same when Jedward were in....pffttt.


----------



## Geri (Nov 21, 2010)

Cher must have had the least votes, or he would have sent it to deadlock.


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 21, 2010)

hegley said:


> He's such a tosser for saying "I've always supported Paije ... " and then not saving him.


 
Totally agree.

But hey, Wagner lives to sing another week!


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 21, 2010)

Cher was one of the few performances I saw this week and thought she was awful – she's so bland now she's makes Mary Byrne look like Polly Styrene.


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 21, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> But hey, Wagner lives to *sing *another week!


----------



## badlands (Nov 21, 2010)

Cher slaughtered him.

He had no soul.

She is 17 and she cried.

No contest.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

badlands said:


> Cher slaughtered him.
> 
> He had no soul.
> 
> ...


 
he had no soul?


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 21, 2010)

error 404 paige not found


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> louis bottled it


 
Putting it to deadlock would have been the cowards way out. Instead he's placed himself in the firing line.

Yet i can't help but feel someone is whispering in their headsets telling them who will go out if it goes to deadlock.


----------



## badlands (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> he had no soul?



He. 

No.

Had.

Any.

Soul.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

you have no soul


----------



## Gromit (Nov 21, 2010)

We've reached the stage now where people voting for Wagner have the chance of knocking out real contenders for the final.

So its either next week or the week after that he'll go.

People will start feeling guilty that people like Paige left and Cher could have gone.

Though I'm wishing that the plastic faced Cheryl Cole clone would go.
If you could combine Cher's voice with Cheryl's looks and Simon's confidence you'd have 75% of a pop star.


----------



## D'wards (Nov 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fuck off Cheryl, you chippy twat.


 
She is generally bolshy with no personality to speak of, but is so hot makes me weak with the horn.

Lets replace her with Nicole Sherthingy, much better, and has a sense of humour


----------



## ChrisFilter (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm going to start voting for Wagner.


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)

ChrisFilter said:


> I'm going to start voting for Wagner.


 
i might too, though i've got the feeling the week i start doing that is going to be the week he goes out


----------



## strung out (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 21, 2010)

strung out said:


>


 

Why does Louis look as though he's just had something shoved up his arse?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 21, 2010)

Fckn ALL the way for Wagner.  He's the man that can bring this show to it's knees.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 21, 2010)

I tnink even I might starting to vote for Wagner 

surely we can get something going here folks?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why does Louis look as though he's just had something shoved up his arse?



It's nothing to the look on Wor Cheryl's fizzog. Megalol.

Loved that Xtra Factor caller who asked her whyCheryl believed the newspapers when surely she'd been misquoted in the past. Lovely.


----------



## badlands (Nov 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Why does Louis look as though he's just had something shoved up his arse?



He just looks like a scrotum with a face painted on with felt tip


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 22, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Fckn ALL the way for Wagner.  He's the man that can bring this show to it's knees.


 
only if by "bring to it's knees" you mean "make even more money for"


----------



## Big Gunz (Nov 22, 2010)

I was hoping Cher would be booted.  Oh well pick on the poor black guy


----------



## kabbes (Nov 22, 2010)

rutabowa said:


> only if by "bring to it's knees" you mean "make even more money for"


 
Not this time.  He makes a mockery of their pretence that it's a srs singing show that produces srs musical talent for srs pop stardom.  If Wagner can win, whence their Shayne Wards and Joe McElderberrys?


----------



## strung out (Nov 22, 2010)

tbf though, wagner has got a moderately decent operatic singing voice. why they keep on giving him all this wacky upbeat bollocks, i have no idea.

this was his first audition


----------



## keithy (Nov 22, 2010)

4 yeses!


----------



## tarannau (Nov 22, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Not this time.  He makes a mockery of their pretence that it's a srs singing show that produces srs musical talent for srs pop stardom.  If Wagner can win, whence their Shayne Wards and Joe McElderberrys?


 
I'm entirely rooting for Wagner for much the same reason. It's hardly likely to fuck over Cowell, but it's a worthily awkward two fingers up at the whole pretence of it too. 

And that whiny Cole woman will probably get all outraged and worthy about the loss of her preciously annoying Cher too, which is _worth it_ for me.


----------



## Geri (Nov 22, 2010)

strung out said:


> tbf though, wagner has got a moderately decent operatic singing voice. why they keep on giving him all this wacky upbeat bollocks, i have no idea.
> 
> this was his first audition




They should have an opera week, that would sort the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 23, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I'm entirely rooting for Wagner for much the same reason. It's hardly likely to fuck over Cowell, but it's a worthily awkward two fingers up at the whole pretence of it too.


no it isn't it... it's just joining in with the whole circus.... nothing wrong with that but don't kid yourself it is being rebellious.


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

strung out said:


>


 
Ooooh look at Cheryl Cole's spiteful little face.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ooooh look at Cheryl Cole's spiteful little face.


 
I think she looks like she's clenching her teeth


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think she looks like she's clenching her teeth


 
She looks like the wicked witch going 'I'll get you and your little dog tooooo'


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> She looks like the wicked witch going 'I'll get you and your little dog tooooo'


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2010)

I can't stand her. Skeletal racist hound.


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I can't stand her. Skeletal racist hound.


 
She is so full of her own self importance I just want to slap her stooopid little face.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> She is so full of her own self importance I just want to slap her stooopid little face.



Thank fuck for Kate Middleton, eh - the true Next Queen of Hearts.


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ooooh look at Cheryl Cole's spiteful little face.


 
i do agree there is something pure evil about her


----------



## madzone (Nov 23, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Thank fuck for Kate Middleton, eh - the true Next Queen of Hearts.


 
Is that the princess to be? She can fuck off and all, planning her wedding for my birthday. It's all me me me with her, never a thought for anyone else.


----------



## hegley (Nov 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is that the princess to be? She can fuck off and all, planning her wedding for my birthday. It's all me me me with her, never a thought for anyone else.



She's planned it that day so there is a National holiday for your birthday!! Tsk, some people - never satisfied!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2010)

right then... Wagner sings Radiohead.... I'm not sure what to say about this.... he's singing this a hell of a lot better than all the other songs he's sung recently - but at the same time I sort of want to cry....


----------



## Apathy (Nov 27, 2010)

something special just happened

wanker to win


----------



## rutabowa (Nov 27, 2010)

that was great the wagner thing.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

can't believe i missed wagner doing creep


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> right then... Wagner sings Radiohead.... I'm not sure what to say about this.... he's singing this a hell of a lot better than all the other songs he's sung recently - but at the same time I sort of want to cry....


 
Me too. That song is really important to me, i nearly did a bit of sick in my mouth, horrible.


----------



## Looby (Nov 27, 2010)

strung out said:


> can't believe i missed wagner doing creep


 
You can download it.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

will make sure i watch it on itv player as soon as it's up!


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

Did Louis really think the words were 'I'm a winner' not weirdo?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2010)

strung out said:


> will make sure i watch it on itv player as soon as it's up!


 
Why wait?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 27, 2010)

Why is Matt Cardie so popular?.. he just seems really boring to me....


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh blimey, I thought Katie was wearing a short hair wig last week, didn't realise she'd really chopped all her hair off.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Why is Matt Cardie so popular?.. he just seems really boring to me....


 
he's just had boring songs

Probably popular, like Rebecca, because neither of them seem stuck up their own arses


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> Why wait?




jesus fucking christ, that is seriously incredible. i'm gobsmacked. amazing performance.


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the Wagner clip!
That's the very first time I've heard him hit a note. Let alone several.
Wouldn't go so far as incredible though, but finally he's reached average!


----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 27, 2010)

seriously some sound engineering jiggery-pockery going on the katie waisil "sex on fire"   its not possible to miss the cue for the chorus like that  unless its somekind of deeply misguided "interpretation"


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Thanks for the Wagner clip!
> That's the very first time I've heard him hit a note. Let alone several.
> Wouldn't go so far as incredible though, but finally he's reached average!


 
he's a great singer when they don't make him do jazzed up wacky bollocks


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 27, 2010)

Kak, when is Britain's Got Talent on again?


----------



## madzone (Nov 27, 2010)

How is you are so beautiful a rock song?


----------



## 1927 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Kak, when is Britain's Got Talent on again?


 
I think its a year away. Isn't it occupying the X-Factor slot next year,as XF is having a break while they all go off to do it in the US or something!


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 27, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think its a year away. Isn't it occupying the X-Factor slot next year,as XF is having a break while they all go off to do it in the US or something!


 
Ooh, Mary Byrnes is on, she rocks!


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 27, 2010)

But Britain's Got talent is much better, so when XFactor finishes BGT is aired?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 27, 2010)

strung out said:


> he's a great singer when they don't make him do jazzed up wacky bollocks


 
Definitely better when he can stand still.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 27, 2010)

*hits off button*


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 27, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> *hits off button*


 

*switches back on*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 27, 2010)

Cher is that girl in your year who thought she was brilliant and always right just because her mum paid for her to go to stage school on a Thursday night.
Wagner is that step-uncle of the groom you meet at a wedding who's hilarious for 4 pints, then a bit creepy, then paws you at 10 to 11 as you're nodding off at the bar.
Katie's one of those girls always on the periphery of one group or another at school, forever trying to win the acceptance of whatever she's focused on this week, changing her clothes accordingly - the popular girls, then the superior emo kids, then the sporty ones, then the really bad ones. And repeat.
Mary just looks bitter as fuck. I bet she's had more than one fist fight in a pub. Tuesday night entertainment on a second tier cruise ship around the Balearics. At best.
Matt's got an decent voice. If a bit dull. A perfectly reasonable singer, and I expect a perfectly reasonable glosser. But he's a twat.
Wand Erection are Disney's idea of what a pop group should look like. Good and clean and guaranteed to never be vaguely interesting or funny or write a song of their own in the whole of what's left of history.
Rebecca is lovely and I would pay several pounds to watch her sing. In fact I'd probably pay a couple of quid to watch her just stand there.


----------



## strung out (Nov 27, 2010)

can't get over that wagner performance. seriously tempted to cast my first ever x-factor vote tomorrow


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 28, 2010)

Wagner's creep was epic


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2010)

According to Twitter: VOTING LEAK: MATT (21%) ONE DIRECTION (17%) WAGNER (15%) KATIE (14%) REBECCA (12%) CHER (11%) MARY (10%)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> According to Twitter: VOTING LEAK: MATT (21%) ONE DIRECTION (17%) WAGNER (15%) KATIE (14%) REBECCA (12%) CHER (11%) MARY (10%)


 
Oh dear, Rebecca's not doing well.


----------



## madzone (Nov 28, 2010)

http://www.theonion.com/video/justin-bieber-found-to-be-cleverly-disguised-51yea,18178/


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2010)

I've just seen and heard Justin Bieber for the first time.

Maybe I'm too old, but what's the attraction?


----------



## zoooo (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope that kid Justin knows that nobody in England knows who the fuck he is.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I hope that kid Justin knows that nobody in England knows who the fuck he is.



I'm positive I saw a book in WH Smiths with his face on the front.  Has he written a book already?  He only looks like a teenager, and sounds like his voice has barely broke


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm guessing that Bieber must be at least 15 or 16 to be doing what he's doing.  But fuck me -- if I didn't know that, I'd guess 12 or 13.


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2010)

Miss Potter said:


> According to Twitter: VOTING LEAK: MATT (21%) ONE DIRECTION (17%) WAGNER (15%) KATIE (14%) REBECCA (12%) CHER (11%) MARY (10%)


 
Well that was bollocks then! : D


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just seen and heard Justin Bieber for the first time.
> 
> Maybe I'm too old, but what's the attraction?


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2010)

No fucking way!! I'm not a katie fan but fuck me, she was better than the other 2.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2010)

The public hate her because she is a desperate wannabe.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2010)

I thought she was pretty good and didn't deserve the vilification she got in the press/by the public etc...


----------



## Miss Potter (Nov 28, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Well that was bollocks then! : D


 
Clearly! Fook t'internet!


----------



## Me76 (Nov 28, 2010)

Wagner has to go then. Surely?


----------



## Looby (Nov 28, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> I thought she was pretty good and didn't deserve the vilification she got in the press/by the public etc...


 
No she didn't. She shouldn't have got through because she had a record deal but that is the fault of the show not her. 

Geri- they are all desperate wannabes.


----------



## Geri (Nov 28, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Geri- they are all desperate wannabes.



Not as glaringly obvious as she is.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2010)

So will Louis have to vote off one of his acts... hehe.... go Irish or wacky?


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Blimey - Louis isn't as big an arsehole as I thought he was...!


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Cheryl... don't look all agonised about it...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 28, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Blimey - Louis isn't as big an arsehole as I thought he was...!



Self-preservation.  Think of all the explaining he'd have to do to the Irish


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Self-preservation.  Think of all the explaining he'd have to do to the Irish


 
He'd be excommunicated.... my aunt had her photo taken with him recently.  Even she thinks he's an arsehole though - I think they all do...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2010)

They desperately wanted Wagner off that show.  They put him on first, in the graveyard slot.  They made it so that pretty much 50% of the remaining acts would be up for eviction.  They gave him a song with the not-so-subliminal message, "I DON'T BELONG HERE."  Everything was calculated to allow them to get rid of him.  And it worked.

I bet it almost didn't work, mind.


----------



## pigtails (Nov 28, 2010)

kabbes said:


> They desperately wanted Wagner off that show.  They put him on first, in the graveyard slot.  They made it so that pretty much 50% of the remaining acts would be up for eviction.  They gave him a song with the not-so-subliminal message, "I DON'T BELONG HERE."  Everything was calculated to allow them to get rid of him.  And it worked.
> 
> I bet it almost didn't work, mind.


 
Was the double eviction orchestrated because he was in the bottom 3??


----------



## kabbes (Nov 28, 2010)

pigtails said:


> Was the double eviction orchestrated because he was in the bottom 3??


 
No, I reckon that they decided on a double eviction in advance in a desperate attempt to get him out.  So long he was in the bottom 3 out 7 people (which is nearly half of them, don't forget), they could choose to get rid of him.


----------



## flash (Nov 28, 2010)

pigtails said:


> Was the double eviction orchestrated because he was in the bottom 3??


 
7 singers left, 3 weeks of competition left and there is usually only 3 in the final so it was likely that it was going to be a double this week and then a double next week. The fact that Wagner was usually third from bottom week after week was leaked by an ITV insider via the Popbitch mailout meant the writing was on the wall as soon as they decided to get to the sharp end. Kabbes hit it on the head though - throwing him on first and then in the middle was the nail in the coffin. Having said that the leak on Digital Spy this morning which has usually been on the money, had Wagner beating One Direction to be 4th from bottom. Looks like he probably had more votes than Mary.

Come to think about it this reinforces the fact that Matt Cardle has moved from 15/8 against to best priced 5/6 on over the weekend. Time to place that cover bet as we have a winner.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

Rebecca's in a whole different league - a whole different competition, really. I'm no fan of "Amazing Grace" but I had goosebumps watching that. And it doesn't even matter if she wins, now - and she won't - cos she's got far enough to get a record deal.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2010)

Rebecca is tedious as a singer, frequently out of tune and offers absolutely nothing new.  I find her annoying to watch and would love her to go out.  The judges love to spunk over her but for me, she's the weakest of them all.  Except Mary, maybe.

The others have been shit for the last few weeks too, mind.

This series has already gone on for about three weeks too long.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Rebecca's in a whole different league - a whole different competition, really. I'm no fan of "Amazing Grace" but I had goosebumps watching that. And it doesn't even matter if she wins, now - and she won't - cos she's got far enough to get a record deal.


 
I've watched the x factor for the first time EVER tonight and I have to say I agree with you - she was quite easily head and shoulders above the others


----------



## badlands (Dec 4, 2010)

malaria my arse

cheryl cole is pregnant

you heard it here first


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2010)

She wasn't so bad this week but for the last two weeks, Rebecca has been bottom-clenchingly _awful_.


----------



## flash (Dec 4, 2010)

Let's be honest out of the four singers that will go through to next week (assuming Louis was on the money when he said there would be four through to the final instead of the usual 3) - which would be to prevent Cher or One Direction getting bumped with Mary - either Cher or One Direction who have the weaker voices (but undoubtedly have the stage presence and possibly the "X" factor) will probably win. Was going to have my cover bet on Matt at 5/6 earlier this week - but saw them out at the Narnia premier earlier this week in sub-zero temperatures with no coats. It was kind of obvious someone was going to get unwell..... random shit will go down. It makes financial sense.


----------



## flash (Dec 4, 2010)

badlands said:


> malaria my arse
> 
> cheryl cole is pregnant
> 
> you heard it here first


 
Excellent - who by?


----------



## badlands (Dec 4, 2010)

flash said:


> Excellent - who by?



possibly,

Prince William


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Rebecca is tedious as a singer, frequently out of tune and offers absolutely nothing new.  I find her annoying to watch and would love her to go out.  The judges love to spunk over her but for me, she's the weakest of them all.  Except Mary, maybe.
> 
> The others have been shit for the last few weeks too, mind.
> 
> This series has already gone on for about three weeks too long.



So which progressive, pushing-the-boundaries act are you throwing your lot in with, then?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2010)

It was Wagner or bust for me.

Of the rest, I rather like Cher.  She entertains me at least, which is more than I can say for the rest of them.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> It was Wagner or bust for me.
> 
> Of the rest, I rather like Cher.  She entertains me at least, which is more than I can say for the rest of them.



Her eyes are dead. She has dead eyes.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, I know.  I think she's all kind of fucked up, actually.

But she can rap 'n' sing pretty well, so gawd bless 'er.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

I like Rebecca, and I think last week she did a very good song but made it sound very motown which I enjoyed (can't remember what it was though).  This week I thought Amazing Grace was going to go very gospel, and whilst I enjoyed it, I think she sometimes needs to give some songs more welly


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Her eyes are dead. She has dead eyes.


 
and she snarls


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Yes, I know.  I think she's all kind of fucked up, actually.
> 
> But she can rap 'n' sing pretty well, so gawd bless 'er.



We're arguing about which type of venereal disease is most unpleasant, really, aren't we? 

It's just I would pay to see Rebecca sing bluesy numbers in a smoky club, whereas I would kick the rest in the arse. Except Mary, obv, as she looks like she's had a couple of fights in pub car parks in the past.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> We're arguing about which type of venereal disease is most unpleasant, really, aren't we?
> 
> It's just I would pay to see Rebecca sing bluesy numbers* in a smoky club*, whereas I would kick the rest in the arse. Except Mary, obv, as she looks like she's had a couple of fights in pub car parks in the past.


 
Would that be one with smoke machines or an illegal smoking den type of smoky club?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Would that be one with smoke machines or an illegal smoking den type of smoky club?



Smoky jazz club full of beatniks, shady characters, and a cocktail-only bar.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Smoky jazz club full of beatniks, shady characters, and a cocktail-only bar.


 
that allows smoking


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> that allows smoking



1950s. Or in Prague or somewhere.


----------



## hegley (Dec 4, 2010)

kabbes said:


> But she can rap 'n' sing pretty well, so gawd bless 'er.



She can't do either well.


----------



## moomoo (Dec 4, 2010)

I hate Cher.  I love Matt.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

moomoo said:


> I hate Cher.  I love Matt.


 
Cher's getting a bit too cocky for my liking.  Some may call it confident, but I don't


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 4, 2010)

She's a desperately fame-hungry little slattern. Another reason why I like Rebecca so much. She wants to win, yes - but winning won't _define_ her; she won't think she's failed if she doesn't win, unlike all the others.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 4, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> She's a desperately fame-hungry little slattern. Another reason why I like Rebecca so much. She wants to win, yes - but winning won't _define_ her; she won't think she's failed if she doesn't win, unlike all the others.


 
Rebecca wants to sing and if she becomes famous doing it, then that's a bonus.

Cher is desperate to be famous and as a sideline sings


----------



## kabbes (Dec 5, 2010)

It's like you can read their souls.


----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

I watched this last night and during it I had some thoughts.  These thoughts were...

I'm sure I've seen this thing with that big lady singing jazz songs in a black dress before.

I'm sure I've seen this thing with that girl singing gospel songs in front of a big screen showing a sun or something and with a load of choristers around her before

Oh!  hang on!  This one's got shoes on, so it's different.

Those poor little fresh faced goblin boys are just meat in that scary man's big musical mincing machine.

That was a funny face that Cheryl just pulled.

Mmmmmm... lovely Stella.....


Ahem, anyway.. my mate was going on about how much he liked Cher and we were saying that she does the same thing EVERY FUCKING WEEK and then, to prove the point, three of us, independently, went "ring a ding ding" at the exact moment that she started rapping in that song that wasn't the Rihanna one that she sang.

Point proved I think.


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## tommers (Dec 5, 2010)

that was the one.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

who or what is Glee?


----------



## kabbes (Dec 5, 2010)

Something where people mouth along to vocoded songs, it would appear.


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2010)

Glee


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2010)

Alexandra Burke has a fantastic voice - nice to hear a song in which she gets to show it off.


----------



## Looby (Dec 5, 2010)

That Glee performance made me ridiculously happy.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

strung out said:


> Glee



Can't be arsed to read more than a few posts, but it sounds crap


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't really like this freaky version of "Time of Life". It confuses me....I do find will-i-am quite attractive though


----------



## Looby (Dec 5, 2010)

It's bobbins isn't it?


----------



## strung out (Dec 5, 2010)

terrible


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 5, 2010)

Why did they record it? It is such a shit song. It's even shitter than the one where Fergie sings like a chipmunk (though i do have that on my i-pod)


----------



## hegley (Dec 5, 2010)

I thought it was down to public vote only this week?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

Excellent


----------



## flash (Dec 5, 2010)

It's that whole "Dirty Dutch" sound that's very "in" at the moment (but fuck knows why). I have edits of the second single that they intend to release off the album and I didn't like that much either.

Why are they even bothering with Mary vs. Cher? - they know at best it's deadlock (Danni and Louis vs. Simon and Cheryl) and even then Mary still goes.


----------



## hegley (Dec 5, 2010)

C'mon Danniiiii - do the right thing!!


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2010)

Mary was too shouty.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2010)

Well...I'm no fan of Mary, but she gets a big up from me for that - it was bloody good, cos she didn't give a fuck and just went and sang the crap out of it. She knows she's off home in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

ah well, maybe Cher next week


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2010)

Cher will be first out next week for sure. 

I can't predict what order the final 3 will be though.


----------



## Hellsbells (Dec 5, 2010)

How come Cher's 'tears' never seem to fall? Her eyes constantly looked all welled up when she's singing but the tears never come and her mascara and fake eyelashes remain totally intact. Hmmmm, kind of just like Cheryl when she's 'moved' by a performance.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2010)

Well if One Direction win, it'll definitely be a fix


----------



## flash (Dec 5, 2010)

4th: Cher (33/1)
3rd: Rebecca (4/1)
2nd: Should be One Direction - based on Twitter feeds claiming to know the voting percentages (11/4)
1st: Matt Cardle - based on the betting and assuming his tonsillitis doesn't get well out of hand (10/11)

Incidentally who stamped on Dannii's toes to make her vote Cher - she had to be bottom of the voting or there is no way Dannii would have voted for her.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 6, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Why did they record it? It is such a shit song. It's even shitter than the one where Fergie sings like a chipmunk (though i do have that on my i-pod)


 
The Black Eyed Peas should be congratulated - they've managed to create a song even shitter than My Humps. It's an extraordinary achievement.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> That Glee performance made me ridiculously happy.





QueenOfGoths said:


> ....I do find will-i-am quite attractive though



Me toooo


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 6, 2010)

Wand erection to win


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 6, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. MMmMMmmmMatt ftw!


----------



## Kanda (Dec 6, 2010)

X Factor Voting leak.....
Matt 12% Mary 3% Cher 8% One Direction 11% Rebecca 6% Russia 60%


----------



## girasol (Dec 6, 2010)

strung out said:


>





Either Rebecca or Cher to win.  I also found myself liking One Direction  wtf?  Not Matt though, BORING and no carisma whatsoever!!!!!


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 6, 2010)

Did anyone notice the enormous cold sore Cheryl had on the bottom left-hand side of her mouth last night? It almost distracted my attention away from her incredible frozen forehead.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 8, 2010)

kabbes said:


> Rebecca is tedious as a singer, frequently out of tune and offers absolutely nothing new.  I find her annoying to watch and would love her to go out.  The judges love to spunk over her but for me, she's the weakest of them all.  Except Mary, maybe..



Agreed about Rebecca, she is often out of tune and does nothing for me.

Cher Lloyd is amazing though and I hope she wins


----------



## Geri (Dec 8, 2010)

Very feeble attempt at trolling. 0/10


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 8, 2010)

Cheesypoof said:


> Agreed about Rebecca, she is often out of tune and does nothing for me.
> 
> Cher Lloyd is amazing though and I hope she wins


 
Do you empathise with cher's struggle?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 8, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Do you empathise with cher's struggle?


----------



## g force (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah she's really new and excitied, you know singing and rapping in a song done by....a rapper and a singer. It's next level shit, truly...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 10, 2010)

She is 17 though.

Better she's how she is  than singing like Doris day


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 10, 2010)

I can't wait for Rebecca to say, "Ladies and gentlemen - Miss Christina Aguilera!" in that broad Scouse accent. It'll be gear.


----------



## themonkeyman (Dec 10, 2010)

andy2002 said:


> The Black Eyed Peas should be congratulated - they've managed to create a song even shitter than My Humps. It's an extraordinary achievement.



you got that right, that was a truly truly shocking song


----------



## flash (Dec 10, 2010)

As long as you believe Matt Cardle is bolted on to win (which according to the Popbitch weekly mailout - he has been ahead in the voting for weeks) the value looks like being the straight forecast - Cher is 4th (nothing is going to change that):

Matt/Rebecca: 9/4
Matt/One Direction: 11/4 (best priced)

Should cover either possible permutation - now you've just got to hope the tonsillitis holds off (or otherwise that goes up in smoke).


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 11, 2010)

Since Cowell has turned it into the 'Anyone But Matt' show have heard a rumour that they have sprung Gary Glitter out for the night to duet with Cardle. For his  second song Matt is  teaming up with Kim Il Jong and Sepp Blatter. He'll be singing 'If I ruled the World' with Kim and a mash-up of 'God save the Queen/Three Lions' with Sepp


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

*I* have to bump this?

Matt's dad is crying.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

BOR-RING but he doesn't need to be any good now according to ^


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeh I agree Stella. Want him to win though


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd just like to announce that I've been out a few nights in a row and thusly am too tired to go out tonight which is why I'm in and watching telly. I'm not a _fan_ or anything. Thought I do love it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> So is tonight the final or does it end tomorrow?! Love Matt.


 
Yes! Final thing tomorrow! Then it's over and we have a NEW STAR INT HE FIRMAMENT!!1!!

I watched it in GAY last Sunday  Was tons of fun


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah. She's really making this her own. Whatever the fuck it is. Looking smoking though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Interesting stage 'show'. Like a cake spinning in the window of an esoteric cunting marmalade shop.

Oh god someone kill me now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Manners of a fucking princess


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> we have a NEW STAR INT HE FIRMAMENT!!1!!
> I watched it in GAY last Sunday  Was tons of fun


Eh?!?!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Eh?!?!


 
What?!!??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Hell-o!

Zain = needs to 20 years older, foot taller and three stone heavier


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't get what you're saying in your sentence


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I don't get what you're saying in your sentence


 
The 'GAY' bit? It's a bar in Soho called G.A.Y. and they show Xfactor


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Heh no. The first bit


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Heh no. The first bit


 
A new star in the firmament?

Wand Erection = bor-ring


----------



## Wookey (Dec 11, 2010)

These are a bunch of talentless muppets, aren't they? Wand Erection I mean.

I liked Rebecca's go, she's a bit fab. She does do funny notes though. It's almost as though the music in her head doesn't match what's coming from the orchestra.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Wookey said:


> These are a bunch of talentless muppets, aren't they? Wand Erection I mean.
> 
> I liked Rebecca's go, she's a bit fab. She does do funny notes though. It's almost as though the music in her head doesn't match what's coming from the orchestra.



 Yeah. She seems like a sweetie, if a bit wet, but there's not much range. When she has a good song it's fab but is there really an album there?

I am _notorious_ at getting all this wildly, dizzingly wrong though but it won't stop me posting on here all night


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Yes Wand Erection are boring.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Yes Wand Erection are boring.


 
You agree about Zain of course.


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Which one is Zain?! Only one I've noticed is the ultra cute Harry.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Which one is Zain?! Only one I've noticed is the ultra cute Harry.


 
Jesus, you pedo. Harry looks like a baby


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

I like Cher. I can't help it. She's funny and a bit cool.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Ugh, horrible song YUK YUK YUK


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

A MEDLEY!?!?!?!?!?1?1/1/1!?!?!?!?!?!?!? Please kill me! Kiiiiiiiiiiiiiill meeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 11, 2010)

Luuurved that from Cher!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Jesus, you pedo. Harry looks like a baby


They all do 


5t3IIa said:


>


Oh him. Aawww. No, you can have him.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Luuurved that from Cher!


 
Wildly, dizzingly wrong


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Oh him. Aawww. No, you can have him.


 
Thanks mate!

MORE MATT!


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Yw! 

Yessssss MMmMMMmmmMATT!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Jebus, has he grown a lisp in the last 20 minutes?


----------



## 1927 (Dec 11, 2010)

Odds on Matt must be drifting every note longer this goes on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Is that Rhianna!?!? PHWOAR! HAIR- oh please -DO! Hotness


----------



## Strumpet (Dec 11, 2010)

Innit! Sexinesssssssssssssss in a red wig!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Oh, to climb up that leg 


Did I say that out loud?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Most iconic female vocalists of our generation, according to Ms Cole.

Who could it be? Victoria Beckham? Kylie? Sonia? Adele?


*prepares to lol*



Edit: Oh, it'll be Xtina? That's OK then *smallmouthedfrog*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Now *THAT'S* singing.







Why am I still breathing?


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2010)

Robbie's doing double duty - he was on strictly an hour or so ago on the Beeb!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

He's a shouty loon inneee?

Cher must be wetting self with pleasure but this is _shite_.


----------



## manifold (Dec 11, 2010)

The guy from the black eyed peas was awful :/ Cher should have gone alone


----------



## electroplated (Dec 11, 2010)

really obvious autotune used on william's vocal too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know why I used to enjoy this so much? I think it's the audition stages with the ritual humilation of members of the public. Not Real Urbans


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Seem to be watching it mostly for Rhianna now. Nice frock


----------



## Wookey (Dec 11, 2010)

electroplated said:


> really obvious autotune used on william's vocal too


 
That's on the original though, innit?

I liked his jacket the most, very Dune.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 11, 2010)

Shameless tour reference from Rhianna squeezed in there, well done lass.


----------



## electroplated (Dec 11, 2010)

really? ah well fair enough


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 11, 2010)

Rhianna.

OMG RHIANNA!

Can you get sexier? Really, can you?


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 11, 2010)

Xtina - now *thats* a singer. Shows them all up


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> Xtina - now *thats* a singer. Shows them all up


 
That's what I said! *highfive*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Bye bye Cher! Good luck, darlin'!

I didn't know what was happening.

OK - *FINAL* = Matt, One Direction and Rebecca...


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 11, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> That's what I said! *highfive*


 
*high fives back*

*takes a sneaky look at yer behind as you walk off...*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Yeah, she's back *sizzle*


----------



## Voley (Dec 11, 2010)

I'd like Rebekah to win. Genuinely great voice. Got a feeling that boy band will, though. Christina Aguilera sounded as rough as a bears arse imo.


----------



## Kanda (Dec 11, 2010)

Love the Guardian commentary: http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2010/dec/10/xfactor-liveblog-the-final


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 11, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Love the Guardian commentary: http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2010/dec/10/xfactor-liveblog-the-final


 
Is it as funny as their criket ones?


----------



## moomoo (Dec 11, 2010)

Surely tonights show was the semi final and not last weeks?  Tomorrow is the final.  

Anyway, Thank goodness Cher has finally gone.  Matt to win.


----------



## Bassism (Dec 12, 2010)

manifold said:


> The guy from the black eyed peas was awful :/ Cher should have gone alone


 i had to switch it off less screaming kids and a sound production team that weren't tone deaf mite of helped. Even one that could count might of helped. Was well out of time. Shoddy rackett if ever i heard one. Where they get the sound crew from dewsbury jobcentre. 
Itv are tekin the piss putting out sounds of that quality.  

Talk bout milk it, get ya udders out cowell.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 12, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Do you empathise with cher's struggle?



heh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I can't wait for Rebecca to say, "Ladies and gentlemen - Miss Christina Aguilera!" in that broad Scouse accent. It'll be gear.


 
It was gear


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Love the Guardian commentary: http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2010/dec/10/xfactor-liveblog-the-final


 
That was quite funny until the bit where he said he thought Cher was good. It ruined his credibility.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 12, 2010)

Did anyone else think that Christina Aguilera performance was a bit  for a family show before the watershed.  Also a shameless plug for her new film.  I thought she looked like a cheap tart next to Rebecca as well.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

She was well skanky looking.


----------



## Laney (Dec 12, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone else think that Christina Aguilera performance was a bit  for a family show before the watershed.  Also a shameless plug for her new film.  I thought she looked like a cheap tart next to Rebecca as well.


 
Was watching with my mum, who thought Rihanna was bit  for before the watershed... she went off to make tea and I called her back in to see Christina


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Watching it now. I fucking hate everybody in the world, especially myself. It's all so cynical.

Actually I love Rebecca.

The missus put an accumulator bet on without asking me, the daft mare. She's gone for what she'd like to see happen, rather than what might actually win some money.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2010)

I quite liked cher.


----------



## al (Dec 12, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Love the Guardian commentary: http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/tvandradioblog/2010/dec/10/xfactor-liveblog-the-final



I have never watched X Factor but I enjoyed that immensely



> This is a song from her new awful-looking film. I forgot what Dermot said it was called, but if the lyrics are any indication it's called HWUUAAAAARRRGHHHOOOAAAWOOAAWAH!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt. Bit wobbly.

e2a: Yellow strides


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Matt. Bit wobbly.



It's never mattered before.

Particularly liked some Essex div describing him as a "genius" last night. Didn't know he was that good a decorator.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2010)

These adverts are £10k a second.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

DexterTCN said:


> These adverts are £10k a second.


 
You need a better cable deal, I pay nowhere near that.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Christ, I meant to go out for fags and booze _before_ this start


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> You need a better cable deal, I pay nowhere near that.


 
Bwah!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

How long does it take to the shop, Stel?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> How long does it take to the shop, Stel?


 
2 mins! 

It'd cost me £120k


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 12, 2010)

Why does everyone seem to go nuts over Matt? Admittedly I've only watched x factor this week and last week, but he's so mediocre.

I dont get it.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

he's the boring everyman that bored housewives wanks about.

anyway it's all a joke, cher should have won.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Why does everyone seem to go nuts over Matt? Admittedly I've only watched x factor this week and last week, but he's so mediocre.
> 
> I dont get it.


 
He did doo some good stuff and is accessible. ONe Direction are just crap but a pretty boy band and Rebecca is less accessible. It's all fucking nonsense and I for one am not worrying about it


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> Why does everyone seem to go nuts over Matt? Admittedly I've only watched x factor this week and last week, but he's so mediocre.
> 
> I dont get it.


 
He was better in the beginning - not sure if he got worse or whether it was just because I started to dislike him.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Boring


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> He was better in the beginning - not sure if he got worse or whether it was just because I started to dislike him.


 
I think he's just picking crap socks


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I went off him when I found out he was posh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I think he's just picking crap *socks*


 
Well, let's be honest - nothing was going to go with them trews.


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> I think I went off him when I found out he was posh.


 
IS he??


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> IS he??


 
Well, he went to public school.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

God, I wish I was in G.A.Y. This tune'd get a big scream and no one cares about posh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> I think I went off him when I found out he was posh.



wonder why he became a painter?  Never did think he sounded very Essex   



5t3IIa said:


> Well, let's be honest - nothing was going to go with them trews.





Shit, I've got socks on the brain.  I meant songs


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wonder why he became a painter?



I went to an independent school and I'm dolefilth, Min.




			
				MtM said:
			
		

> Shit, I've got socks on the brain.  I meant songs


 
Tee!


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Well, he went to public school.


 
Well, that's good enough, he's posher than me.

Sweet Dreams was fucking smashing!


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

oh fuck BOOM!

Rebecca just fucking brought the ruckus, I might actually vote for the first time ever.

The rest of them can fuck off home.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Well _that_ was fucking ace. Icy cool, note perfect. Looked like a star and that.

I am of course talking about Rebecca and not that smirking fuckwit out of One Direction.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

OK - I want Rebecca to win. She's the nicest. I wouldn't have a beer with that Matt - he's a whiner and I don't think I'm legally allowed to go into a licensed establishment with Zain


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> wonder why he became a painter?  Never did think he sounded very Essex


 
Not everyone is academic, look at Princess Diana. The best schools money could buy, and she ended up with only 2 O levels, same as me!


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

What are they going to do to fill the next hour and a 1/4!!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I went to an independent school and I'm dolefilth, Min.
> 
> 
> 
> Tee!


 
Yeah, but did you *choose* to be dolefilth?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

OK. What's happening? Another song after this break?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt's a bellend - doing well in a talent show for the hard of thinking and he thinks he's Sean Maguire and that. I went off him when I heard he'd dumped his bird of 4 years cos the producers said it'd be better if he was single.

I noted with interest they didn't say anything about him dating a 4 year old.


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2010)

hegley said:


> What are they going to do to fill the next hour and a 1/4!!


 
They'll have a montage of all the best and worst bits and then eliminate one of the 3 wont they? Then the two left will both sing the winners song and then the reopen voting.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Not everyone is academic, look at Princess Diana. The best schools money could buy, and she ended up with only 2 O levels, same as me!



Well yeah, I know that, but they still manage to get decent jobs even though they don't know what they're doing, even if it means just looking busy


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

No, a massive bukkake session with Simon Cowell thrutching in delight somewhere near the middle!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

YES!

The 'Excuse me but who the fuck are you?' girls!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Not everyone is academic, look at Princess Diana. The best schools money could buy, and she ended up with only 2 O levels, same as me!


 
I think I got one myself 

(might have been two, can't remember)


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

Hopefuls Group song coming up??


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, how funny how funny how funny how funny how funny how funny


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh God, where's me earplugs   






























Actually they don't sound too bad when they're all singing together


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think this sort of thing just devalues the programme. Why do  they do it?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2010)

devalues it?  It doesn't get much more lowbrow than this tbh...


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think this sort of thing just devalues the programme.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think this sort of thing just devalues the programme. Why do  they do it?


 
More actual lols 


Ad break - I'm going to the shops!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> I think this sort of thing just devalues the programme. Why do  they do it?


 

If it gives a few people their 2 minutes of tv fame, let 'em have it.  Hopefully it'll stop them subjecting us to their voices again in the future


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> If it gives a few people their 2 minutes of tv fame, let 'em have it.  Hopefully it'll stop them subjecting us to their voices again in the future


 
But why give them the oxygen of fame for being completely shit? these people get 15mins of fame whereas there will be some people who were very close to the tv section of the show and talented singers who were never seen in favor of this crap.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> But why give them the oxygen of fame for being completely shit? these people get 15mins of fame whereas there will be some people who were very close to the tv section of the show and talented singers who were never seen in favor of this crap.


 
cos it's hilarious!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> But why give them the oxygen of fame for being completely shit? these people get 15mins of fame whereas there will be some people who were very close to the tv section of the show and talented singers who were never seen in favor of this crap.



Because the public love a bit of bear baiting.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

YES!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

I missed it!


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow - what a shock (in a good way!)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2010)

ooh...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> But why give them the oxygen of fame for being completely shit? these people get 15mins of fame whereas there will be some people who were very close to the tv section of the show and talented singers who were never seen in favor of this crap.


 
Golly. I thought you were joking. I was chortling all the way to the shop cuz you are were so funny


----------



## Red Cat (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Wow - what a shock (in a good way!)



Yeh, I was just getting ready to tell Blagsta I was ready to watch an episode of Mad Men.


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 12, 2010)

Good to intersperse the 'best bits' with Simon saying 'a band will win' and Louis saying 'the next big boy band'.. weeks and weeks of gobshite filling


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

One more surprise result and the missus is 80 bananas richer.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh1 Still not finished! Fucking hell this is irritating


----------



## Wookey (Dec 12, 2010)

Gobsmacked at Wand going out!

Rebecca to WIN!


----------



## 1927 (Dec 12, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Good to intersperse the 'best bits' with Simon saying 'a band will win' and Louis saying 'the next big boy band'.. weeks and weeks of gobshite filling


 
Louis is probably right, they will be the next big biy band, Cowell will ensure it!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> One more surprise result and the missus is 80 bananas richer.


 
Does Rebecca have to win? I can't tell what would be a shock result. _Dizzyingly_ bad at this, me.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm almost tempted to vote, but I learned my lesson the year I voted for Rhydian and he lost to that Scottish bloke whose name I forget.

I think I did vote for Alexandra the year before last though.


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh1 Still not finished! Fucking hell this is irritating


 
you've got another hour to go yet!!


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Gobsmacked at Wand going out!
> 
> Rebecca to WIN!


 
I know, I was sure Rebecca was out when the whiny bedwetter got through. 

She was as stunned as us I think.


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Does Rebecca have to win? I can't tell what would be a shock result. _Dizzyingly_ bad at this, me.



Matt is shortest odds to win x-factor in history of show.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rebecca's lovely.  I like Matt Cardle as well


 - That was *3 October 2010*



Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Oh good, at least Matt and Rebecca are through.


 

See, I'm good at this.  Next year I think I may have a bet.  Wonder how much I'd have won if I put a tenner on each of them to get through to the finals way back then?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Does Rebecca have to win? I can't tell what would be a shock result. _Dizzyingly_ bad at this, me.



Yeah, the missus has an accumulator - she predicted the order of the top 4. She's picked Rebecca to win, even though she won't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

hegley said:


> Matt is shortest odds to win x-factor in history of show.


 


Steel☼Icarus said:


> Yeah, the missus has an accumulator - she predicted the order of the top 4. She's picked Rebecca to win, even though she won't.


 
Aha. 

Do 'we' agree she should though?


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt's just too cocky.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha.
> 
> Do 'we' agree she should though?



We most certainly do. She's been my fave since the auditions. And I think the missus has a serious crush on her.


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Aha.
> 
> Do 'we' agree she should though?



Well if Matt's going to murder Biffy, then yes.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Matt's just too cocky.



If you mean he can't keep it in his custard-coloured slacks, you'd be bang on.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

hegley said:


> Well if Matt's going to murder Biffy, then yes.


 
Wtf?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

1927 said:


> *But why give them the oxygen of fame for being completely shit? *these people get 15mins of fame whereas there will be some people who were very close to the tv section of the show and talented singers who were never seen in favor of this crap.


 

I agree with you, but people who go through to boot camp stage do get more airtime, and maybe they'll bring some of them back tonight as well.

The fact is, there are lots of people that watch the audition stage purely to giggle at idiots like this, but if they're happy for us to giggle and snigger at them, I'm not going to do otherwise.  There's lots of crap on the box, but people still watch it.

Anyway, all those young girls probably needed cheering up what with their new favourite boy band going out  


You could say the same about Z-list celebrities and the shite shows they go on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> If you mean he can't keep it in his custard-coloured slacks, you'd be bang on.


 
GOSSIP! Spill. I demand full beanage.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 12, 2010)

I just think Matt Cardigan is really boring.  I still don't get why he's so popular.  Plus I really like that song and he's spoiled it for me.  Plus I have a little girl-crush on Rebecca 'cos she always looks so beautiful.


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> GOSSIP! Spill. I demand full beanage.


 
I think he had a thing with Katie Weasel.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> We most certainly do. She's been my fave since the auditions. *And I think the missus has a serious crush on her.*


*
*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> GOSSIP! Spill. I demand full beanage.



Ach, it's the usual dreadful Sun bollocks about his "romp" with a makeup person just before he went on stage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

> Rebecca 'cos she always looks so beautiful.


 
Rebecca's lovely and dignified, unlike a lot of the other "ladies" that were on


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Ah, a _romp_ lol  So he is a charming enough man, pwoper scandal that 

ANYWAY. Having a waver - I'd listen to a Matt album out of curiousity (my mate will def download it) but I wouldn't be arsed with a Rebecca one... and I have to be be true to the real me, don't I? _Don't I?_


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

But but but - then Cheryl would be the winning mentor 3 years in a row ... arghhhhhhh.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

How much does dani want to bone Matt? Not a bad consolation prize, dani would be pure filth, a real pint size bottle rocket.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> and I have to be be true to the real me, don't I? _Don't I?_



But I don't know you. Or at least only by _reputation._ 

'Meetcha.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

hegley said:


> But but but - then Cheryl would be the winning mentor 3 years in a row ... arghhhhhhh.


 
Makes no odds. All 4 finalists, maybe more than that, will make tidy money next year.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> But I don't know you. Or at least only by _reputation._
> 
> 'Meetcha.


 
*nods*

'The real me' thing is a Weasalism.

I quite like this!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Makes no odds. All 4 finalists, maybe more than that, will make tidy money next year.


 

IN fact, Wand Erection will probably do better than Matt and Rebecca


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2010)

don't you think rebecca just sounds a bit... you know. off key and out of tune?


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

It has to be Rebecca, she shits on Matt! I'm not usually a fan of that big epic singing stuff but fuck she is awesome at it.


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

Take note Cher Lloyd - when you cry, real tears are supposed to run down your cheeks! Bless Rebecca.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't you think rebecca just sounds a bit... you know. off key and out of tune?


 
Ehhh? Are you mental?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't you think rebecca just sounds a bit... you know. off key and out of tune?



*shoo*


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

strung out said:


> don't you think rebecca just sounds a bit... you know. off key and out of tune?


 
It's called _soul_, baby. 

If you do it with every note it's fine.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

revol68 said:


> Ehhh? Are you mental?


 
He's trolling!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, she needs to stand up straight bless her


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

hegley said:


> Take note Cher Lloyd - when you cry, real tears are supposed to run down your cheeks! Bless Rebecca.



Yeah. When Cher "cried", it was penny pieces making tracks in her foundation.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

She's the tallest person on it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> She's the tallest person on it.



Rebecca's the tallest person?


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Rebecca's the tallest person?


 
Yeah, haven't you noticed? She towers over everyone.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

She's the tallest person in the whole wide world.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

She still needs to stand up straight.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Geri said:


> Yeah, haven't you noticed? She towers over everyone.


 
Not really, I probably assumed she had high heels on as is the fashion nowadays.

As most people are taller than me, I don't really notice.  I tend to notice short people more


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

I might have an embolism in a minute. That'll show Cowell, the brillo-pad-heided twatbubble.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

The rest of them are midgets. If Cheryl or Daaanniii are any more than five foot nowt I'd be surprised and Simon is about five foot three. Never seen Louis Walsh in real life, but I doubt Simon'd have anyone on there who made him look little.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> She still needs to stand up straight.


 
She's going to earn a bundle of money.  She can stand how she likes


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

I wonder how much money Take that have raked in this weekend. They've been on SCD and this every effing night.


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's called _soul_, baby.
> 
> If you do it with every note it's fine.


 
worrying


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wonder how much money Take that have raked in this weekend. They've been on SCD and this every effing night.


 
Was just going to ask that myself.


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

Why do I fancy Robbie Williams?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why do I fancy Robbie Williams?



You're a zoologist?


----------



## magneze (Dec 12, 2010)

Take That look fucking knackered.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why do I fancy Robbie Williams?


 
I dunno. Are you crackers? He's competely bonkers, so anyone fancying him would have to be.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Shut the fuck up Williams, you monkey motherfucker.


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> You're a zoologist?


 
I'm not proud of it. He makes me come over a bit funny though.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> She's going to earn a bundle of money.  She can stand how she likes


 
You are all that's wrong with this country, MtM.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> I'm not proud of it. He makes me come over a bit funny though.


 
I feel much the same about fancying the Duchess of York's daughters.


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Did you fancy Norman Wisdom too?


----------



## strung out (Dec 12, 2010)

robbie had it right then


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

Jackobi said:


> Did you fancy Norman Wisdom too?


 
No.


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Article about Rebecca here:

http://www.mirror.co.uk/celebs/news...s-stop-making-me-look-boring-115875-22762288/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

If it doesn't mention her height I'm not clicking it.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You are all that's wrong with this country, MtM.


 

I have a bad back


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> If it doesn't mention her height I'm not clicking it.


 
She's just under 5ft


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I have a bad back


 
You just implied that Rebecca  can do as she pleases as she's going to be _rich_. Nothing to do with height. 

Don't worry though - I know you don't do this on purpose.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> She's just under 5ft


 
She will be when she's weighed down by sacks of cash and is raping students and drowning penshioners and people on DLA>


----------



## paulhackett (Dec 12, 2010)

Espresso said:


> The rest of them are midgets. If Cheryl or Daaanniii are any more than five foot nowt I'd be surprised and Simon is about five foot three. Never seen Louis Walsh in real life, but I doubt Simon'd have anyone on there who made him look little.



I've stood next to Louis and he's above average height. I've stood next to Simon and he isn't. If he looks the same height as Louis on the telly he's either levitating or wearing lifts, but he is not tall.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Can I just say that I reckon Dermot has done a flawless job


----------



## Looby (Dec 12, 2010)

Oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You just implied that Rebecca  can do as she pleases as she's going to be _rich_. Nothing to do with height.
> 
> Don't worry though - I know you don't do this on purpose.


 
Thank you kindly


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Stacey Solomon sounds like a goose getting fucked by a bull.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Can I just say that I reckon Dermot has done a flawless job


 
Who gives a toss about him, he's just another wannabe.  He desperately wants the job on the US XFactor


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt. Bleh.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2010)

fix


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

Boring.


----------



## revol68 (Dec 12, 2010)

how the fuck!?

still second always goes further, says my girlfriend.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

15 second wait.


----------



## Jackobi (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt's going to win.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

ah no, I voted for Rebecca - twice  

Gimme my money back


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Who gives a toss about him, he's just another wannabe.  He desperately wants the job on the US XFactor


 
You're so funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> 15 second wait.


 
I counted and made it 11 so figured it was 10....


----------



## Geri (Dec 12, 2010)

Robbed, just like Rhydian was. Still - where is Leon Jackson now, eh?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I counted and made it 11 so figured it was 10....


 
I timed it with a stopwatch and everything so you're wrong and I'm ace.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> You're so funny


 

He does.  I read it in the paper.  He said he was going to scweam and scweam and scweam if he didn't get it

WTF does everyone want to go to America for.  Sad git


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

Huh. I think he'll never be heard of again, a la wotzisface who won it a few years ago. She should do alrght and so should the the kiddiwinks, following in JLS's bouncy shoes.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I timed it with a stopwatch and everything so you're wrong and I'm ace.


 
And I have no answer to that.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt winning makes them the most money - the woman's going to sell millions anyway.


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

Fuck it. I'm entering next year. If that boring cunt can win so can I.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

What a boring fucking song


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What a boring fucking sock


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> He does.  I read it in the paper.  He said he was going to scweam and scweam and scweam if he didn't get it
> 
> WTF does everyone want to go to America for.  Sad git


 
To make squillions of dollars,  dandelion braynes.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


>



FFS, I edited really really quickly hoping nobody would notice  

I must have sockitis or something


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh, that was sweet.

Now what?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> To make squillions of dollars,  dandelion braynes.


 
Well that as well, but I bet he makes more than enough anyway.  HOw much money does one need eh? Greedy bastard


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

Is that the bloody Christmas number one, then? Holy sweet jeeeezus. Glad I'm not a member of the music buying yooof any more.
The Wombles should rerelease something. I'd buy it.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, that was sweet.
> 
> Now what?


 
Heavy drinking?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Heavy drinking?


 
Ra! And a repeat of Celeb Come Dine With Me on C4+1!


----------



## madzone (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ra! And a repeat of Celeb Come Dine With Me on C4+1!


 
You not watching Piers and Elton?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Ra! And a repeat of Celeb Come Dine With Me on C4+1!



Is Xtra Factor not on?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

madzone said:


> You not watching Piers and Elton?


 
God, no! ITV? Ew! I went to an independent school, you know


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

Dirty Dancing's on 5.
I'm having a proper girly night, here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Xtra Factor is unwatchable due to Konnie. I studied it all very closely months ago and detected 0 charisma which is my most basic requirement of a Television Presenter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Is Xtra Factor not on?


 
Course it is.  Matt's cuddling his mother.  Konnie's grinning like a cat


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Espresso said:


> Dirty Dancing's on 5.
> I'm having a proper girly night, here.


 
I thought you were a boy? Mad Max is on at 10.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Xtra Factor is unwatchable due to Konnie. I studied it all very closely months ago and detected 0 charisma which is my most basic requirement of a Television Presenter.


 
I miss Holly Willoughby, for many reasons.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Talking to Rebecca now

Cheryl has said of Rebecca, "her future's bright, her future's Orange" 

which I thought was funny really considering the colours they're wearing


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2010)

A disgrace.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> A disgrace.



Wand Erection will go far, no need to worry.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> I thought you were a boy? Mad Max is on at 10.


 
That's twice this weekend someone on here's said that to me. Curious.

Maybe I should attend to the 'tache.


----------



## bigbry (Dec 12, 2010)

Espresso said:


> I wonder how much money Take that have raked in this weekend. They've been on SCD and this every effing night.



I saw Take That on Strictly (supposed to be the live final) and then twenty minutes later they're on X Factor (supposed to be the live final) dressed completely different


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

bigbry said:


> I saw Take That on Strictly (supposed to be the live final) and then twenty minutes later they're on X Factor (supposed to be the live final) dressed completely different


 
That's why they're superstars.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

Someone in the SCD thread on here said they get spoilers from Digital Spy where someone who goes to SCD _which is filmed in mid-morning_ posts up the results.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> To make squillions of dollars,  dandelion braynes.



Hm, doesn't look like he got the job which means he's absolutely distraught as he won't be making squillions of dollars



> The move, which is sure to come as a blow to Dermot, is said to be motivated by Cowell not wanting too many Brits on the show. With himself and Cheryl Cole (who signed a deal to star on the show last week) Cowell felt that three British people would be too many.
> 
> A source close to Cowell told News Of The World: "He is a fan of Dermot and thinks he's done a good job with the show in the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt Cardle's won every week

Gamu must be gutted


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 12, 2010)

It's over, Minnie.


----------



## hegley (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Matt Cardle's won every week
> 
> Gamu must be gutted


 
Voting stats out?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Matt won every week but the first, which Mary Byrne won.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 12, 2010)

The General Public's taste is in it's arse.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> It's over, Minnie.


 

It's not over 'til the fat lady sings


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> It's not over 'til the fat lady sings



I refer you to post 1206.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I refer you to post 1206.


 

I missed that one, so she still hasn't sung as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Isn't Shaun Ryder looking terrific? Lean, sharp...just said Matt Cardle looks like Simon _and_ Garfunkel, which looks a bit shit written down but was funny as fuck the way he delivered it deadpan, almost cross.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Isn't Shaun Ryder looking terrific? Lean, sharp...just said Matt Cardle looks like Simon _and_ Garfunkel, which looks a bit shit written down but was funny as fuck the way he delivered it deadpan, almost cross.


 
I've switched over.  On Father Ted now


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've switched over.  On Father Ted now



Quitter.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Quitter.


 
X Factor is all over now Steely.  Did nobody tell you?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> X Factor is all over now Steely.  Did nobody tell you?



It's over when _I_ say so. Like disco.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> It's over when _I_ say so. Like disco.



ok so, I'll leave you here while I watch Father Ted.  You can chat to 53tIIa


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 12, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> ok so, I'll leave you here while I watch Father Ted.  You can chat to 53tIIa



She's gone too.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 12, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> She's gone too.


 
ah well, you'll have to play with yourself


----------



## Gromit (Dec 13, 2010)

Balls! I taped X factor whilst away in india. Was catching up on my various series but wasn't yet in the mood for x factor.

Avoiding the news etc. Found out who the winner was via Facebook. /Balls.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 13, 2010)

Gromit said:


> Balls! I taped X factor whilst away in india. Was catching up on my various series but wasn't yet in the mood for x factor.
> 
> Avoiding the news etc. Found out who the winner was via Facebook. /Balls.


 

Isn't the whole idea of Facebook and Twitter so you can keep up with things?


----------



## southside (Dec 14, 2010)

And they are pushing out a cover version of a shit song.

Radical move from Simon and Co.

NOT!

Good luck to the fellow though but the stigma of you're that bloke who won X factor will never leave him when he's back with a paint brush in his hand.

I think personally the whole farce has had its day, there was not one stand out vocalist IMO.  

I think the lot of them were average tbh and there will be a few 1 record wonders until next year.

None of the previous winners show longevity and its just a money maker for Slime-on.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2010)

southside said:


> None of the previous winners show longevity and its just a money maker for Slime-on.


 
Depends what you mean by longevity. Leona Lewis is a massive worldwide star and Alexandra Burke is doing OK too. I'll give you Steve Brookstein, Shayne Ward, Leon Jackson and Joe McElderry though.


----------



## andy2002 (Dec 14, 2010)

southside said:


> None of the previous winners show longevity and its just a money maker for Slime-on.


 
Depends what you mean by longevity. Leona Lewis is a massive worldwide star and Alexandra Burke is doing OK too. I'll give you Steve Brookstein, Shayne Ward, Leon Jackson and Joe McElderry though.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 14, 2010)

Moving away from winners: JLS have obviously had huge success so far, albeit over a short period of time and Rhydian has carved a very lucrative career for himself on the stage (success doesn't have to all be about being a recording artist).  Diana Vickers also had a very successful run on stage, for which she received an award and she continues to release records too.  Olly Murs has also just released an album.

Success, of course, is relative.  If, as a consequence of appearing in X-Factor, a contestant manages to subsequently forge a whole career in music, is that not a success for them?  Does it really have to be a case of megastardom or bust?  If instead of being a shop assistant, they lead a cast on the West End -- well, that seems pretty successful to me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

Ms T said:


> Did anyone else think that Christina Aguilera performance was a bit  for a family show before the watershed.  Also a shameless plug for her new film.  I thought she looked like a cheap tart next to Rebecca as well.


 


Laney said:


> Was watching with my mum, who thought Rihanna was bit  for before the watershed... she went off to make tea and I called her back in to see Christina



OFCOM and ITV have received 1000 complaints about their performances


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 14, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> OFCOM and ITV have received 1000 complaints about their performances



Yeah, they _were_ shite, weren't they?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 14, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> Yeah, they _were_ shite, weren't they?


----------



## butchersapron (Dec 14, 2010)

Union busting scumbags



> As John Smith of the Musician’s Union reported to the TUC’s General Council today, prior to Saturday’s live final (part 1) an e-mail was sent out to music colleges seeking  ’camera friendly’ female violinists to appear on the show at below union-agreed rates. What’s more the email went on to specify that potential applicants should not be members of the Musicians Union.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 15, 2010)

Bastards.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 15, 2010)

Just goes to show how little the show is to do with music really.


----------

